# 30 years of LRMS best moments



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

I dont know if this is a repost, but have yall seen the 30 Years Of LRMs Best Moments magazine? I know alot of yall hate LRM, but this is pretty cool actually. Got 30 years of models, trends, cars, etc. Even comes with a cholo emblem for the mojos to stick on their rides.


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

is it just coming out?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

is it a normal issue mag like with a subscribtion or is it an extra like calanders and girls of lowriding?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I heard there is a "Top 50 cars of all time" article in there but theres some very important cars missing from the list???


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jun 3 2007, 11:29 AM~8033126
> *is it a normal issue mag like with a subscribtion or is it an extra like calanders and girls of lowriding?
> *


if its just a feature in a normal issue i might just skip it


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc+Jun 3 2007, 02:29 PM~8033126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dazzas in it a couple times. 

Its pretty cool, alot of shit in it, talkin bout trends like white wheelwells all the way to donks, lol


----------



## ReturnOfThaKilla (Apr 24, 2007)

gOTTA sEE iT!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

* REGAL KING SAYS : *











F
U
C
K



:guns: Large Rim Magazine !!!!


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 3 2007, 11:51 AM~8033198
> * REGAL KING SAYS :
> F
> U
> ...


i thought you were the one that liked big rims?


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlow76_@Jun 3 2007, 11:47 AM~8033182
> *I think its an extra, seen it at the grocery store
> Dazzas in it a couple times.
> 
> ...


did you buy it?


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 3 2007, 02:36 PM~8033146
> *I heard there is a "Top 50 cars of all time" article in there but theres some very important cars missing from the list???
> *


Im sure there will be some unhappy people, especially cuz Santana aint on it

Dressed to Kill
Lethal Weapon
Brandy Madness
Penthouse
Raw Deal
Poco Loco
Gypsy Rose
Hollywood
Wrapped With Envy
Altered Image
Twilight Zone
Like A Pimp (  Just Kiddin)
Loco 64
Gangster Of Love
Tower of Power
Freshly Squeezed
Aladdin
Touch of Gold
Suicide Revenge II
The Punisher
The Entertainer
Crystal Blue Persuasion
Punch 84
Las Vegas
La Carcacha
Tantalizer
Touch Of Wine
My '38
Strictly Business
Wild Thing 2000
Pure Insanity
Butterscotch on the rocks
Pura Onda
Casanova
Pura Vida
Blvd Bomb
Panty Raid
Deep Impact
Cadistrophic
Homies Edition
SouthSide Player
SouthSide Sesenta
Evil 63
Hustler 63
Greenade
Rollin Malo
Orgullo Mexicano
The Passion
Certified Gangster
Sundance
Gold Digger


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

no L.A. woman?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Does anyone have a pic of Santana?


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Jun 3 2007, 02:51 PM~8033198-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Jun 3 2007, 01:55 PM~8033212
> *no L.A. woman?
> *


To bad  .But how many cars can you think of that would be great in this mag.I could probly find 100 that would be great to see again.So what ya going to do


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlow76_@Jun 3 2007, 11:56 AM~8033221
> *I only seen 3 cars with big rims, 2 on the Donk trend and 1 on the spinner trend.  Mostly old school and just one big rim ad page on the back.  Only a couple ads in the whole magazine actually.
> Yeah
> *


sounds like a special, i might go get it this week  
the regular magazine is thick with shit i dont want to look at but the special issues are still good


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Jun 3 2007, 11:58 AM~8033228
> *To bad  .But how many cars can you think of that would be great in this mag.I could probly find 100 that would be great to see again.So what ya going to do
> *


my list wouldnt have had punch 84


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fool_@Jun 3 2007, 01:04 PM~8033245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:guns: :barf: :angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 3 2007, 03:18 PM~8033297
> *:guns: :barf: :angry: :thumbsdown:
> *


Hate all you want, but youre just being ignorant. This is actually a good magazine, youre missing out.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlow76_@Jun 3 2007, 01:26 PM~8033323
> *Hate all you want, but youre just being ignorant.  This is actually a good magazine, youre missing out.
> *


No buddy they are the one's missing out....





On my $$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowlow76_@Jun 3 2007, 12:53 PM~8033206
> *Im sure there will be some unhappy people, especially cuz Santana aint on it
> 
> Dressed to Kill
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlow76_@Jun 3 2007, 12:53 PM~8033206
> *Im sure there will be some unhappy people, especially cuz Santana aint on it
> 
> Dressed to Kill
> ...


THE ELVIS CAR???????????????????
STREET TATTOO??
STAR CAR?
ORANGE NIGHTMARE?
SUAVECITO '58?
UNFORGETTABLE?
SANTANA??????????????????????????????????? :angry: 
TECHNICLE EXTACY?
CALIFONIA DREAMIN"?
EIGHT BALL '61?
ARMENIAN IV LIFE (HYRO'S CADDY)?
THE PROFESSIONAL '61?


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

That would be a very hard task to come up with the top 50 cars of all time no doubt, i wouldnt want to have to make that list... but im a little curious about a few of the choices.

Hell, one car is in there twice! :happysad:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Saw the issue, it's OK I guess. Not worth looking for, wouldn't buy it really. Just a bunch of random shots. Looks a lot like when they do show coverage; everyone gets excited about getting that little 2 x 3 pic of their car in the mag, but it's only there because it fills the space and is lit correctly, not because of the actual car. At least that's what 90% of the mag looks like to me. The "50 best" feature were pretty cool, the rest was filler.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 4 2007, 12:52 PM~8034246
> *SUAVECITO '58?
> *


any pics/info???


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 3 2007, 02:51 PM~8033198
> * REGAL KING SAYS :
> F
> U
> ...


i swear you're retarded brotha. thats why i am always talking shit to your ass. you say stupid shit like fuck big rim magazine, then you have a link in your signature to some myspace for cars (ya ya fuck myspace, whatever :uh and the first picture you have in your photo album is this 










make up your mind :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 3 2007, 09:39 PM~8034845
> *i swear you're retarded brotha. thats why i am always talking shit to your ass. you say stupid shit like fuck big rim magazine, then you have a link in your signature to some myspace for cars (ya ya fuck myspace, whatever :uh and the first picture you have in your photo album is this
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN HOMIE, PANSOWNED!!!!!


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 3 2007, 07:10 PM~8034335
> *Saw the issue, it's OK I guess. Not worth looking for, wouldn't buy it really.  Just a bunch of random shots.  Looks a lot like when they do show coverage; everyone gets excited about getting that little 2 x 3 pic of their car in the mag, but it's only there because it fills the space and is lit correctly, not because of the actual car.  At least that's what 90% of the mag looks like to me.  The "50 best" feature were pretty cool, the rest was filler.
> *


Come on mane, it Really is a Great thing to open a World Wide Publication and see your ride in it! From a real small pic to a HUGE pic....To say that small pics are not personal tells me you dont know much about LRM to say that those are Random Pics is insane.....I have talked to "people who know" and each pic is there for a reason.....I give props were props are due, This Best of Publication is awesome...it talks about lots of cool things even I didnt know about....... and it features some of the best rides that have ever been built....

Like it or not LRM over the past 30 years has inspired us ALL to build bad ass rides


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Jun 3 2007, 08:51 PM~8034923
> *Come on mane, it Really is a Great thing to open a World Wide Publication and see your ride in it! From a real small pic to a HUGE pic....To say that small pics are not personal tells me you dont know much about LRM to say that those are Random Pics is insane.....I have talked to "people who know" and each pic is there for a reason
> *



I'm not saying it isn't cool to see your car in there, but I've talked with those same people, and they've always told me the same thing, the small pics are more for what fits the layout of the story and the lighting of the picture as well as the "brightness" of the car. If it was the "best cars there" then every time Southside Player was at a show, it would have been in the show coverage. Same with Santana, Gold Digger, Rollin' Malo, on and on and on. But that's not always the case. Every single show coverage there is ALWAYS cars the you, me and everybody else knows aren't the nicest cars, and that there are much nicer cars at the show, but they get in the coverage. Not saying there's anything wrong with having different cars in the coverage, they just aren't always the top 10-20-30 cars at the show.

BTW, I need you to call me tomorrow. 859-552-6375


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 3 2007, 09:10 PM~8035059
> *I'm not saying it isn't cool to see your car in there, but I've talked with those same people, and they've always told me the same thing, the small pics are more for what fits the layout of the story and the lighting of the picture as well as the "brightness" of the car.  If it was the "best cars there" then every time Southside Player was at a show, it would have been in the show coverage.  Same with Santana, Gold Digger, Rollin' Malo, on and on and on.  But that's not always the case.  Every single show coverage there is ALWAYS cars the you, me and everybody else knows aren't the nicest cars, and that there are much nicer cars at the show, but they get in the coverage.  Not saying there's anything wrong with having different cars in the coverage, they just aren't always the top 10-20-30 cars at the show.
> 
> BTW, I need you to call me tomorrow.  859-552-6375
> *


Well said  
What great motivation to see your ride in the pages.....I think sometimes they (LRM) sees a certain ride at the show it may not be the hottest thng at the show and thats the point.....they want to appeal to the masses not many of us in this sport have the 250K to drop on a "SouthSide Player" or a "precious moments"
I'm very pleased with this issue and I support LRM 

I get so tired of all the hate on Layitlow toward LRM to me it just doesnt make any sense.....


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

I got this issue and am proud to say. There are three pics of my dancers in it. And i feel honored to be on the same page as some of those guys. This is a pretty cool issue. And it humbles me to believe that mybe i have made a mark on my sport.


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 3 2007, 03:52 PM~8034246
> *THE ELVIS CAR???????????????????
> STREET TATTOO??
> STAR CAR?
> ...


orange nightmare was also ahead of its time :angry:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

i got the issue i thought it was cool was there cars that i feel should of made the top 50 sure but everyones opinion will be diffrent


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 3 2007, 04:52 PM~8034246
> *THE ELVIS CAR???????????????????
> STREET TATTOO??
> STAR CAR?
> ...


IS THAT EIGHT BALL FROM DENA??


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I dont care what anyone thinks, that anaversary issue is one the best lrm's I have seen in years. at least its not chock full of wheel ads.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jun 3 2007, 09:30 PM~8035657
> *IS THAT EIGHT BALL FROM DENA??
> *


FROM INDIVIDUALS


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 3 2007, 10:35 PM~8036166
> *I dont care what anyone thinks, that anaversary issue is one the best lrm's I have seen in years.   at least its not chock full of wheel ads.
> *


Yes, and thats most likely the reason it has a $6.99 cover price. Those big rim advertisers pay big money for those pages, one full color page costs more than alot of peoples cars on here.... thats how LRM pays its overhead and brings you a magazine every month, its very expensive to do what they do, the money has to come from somewhere... its just good business.


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Jun 3 2007, 06:51 PM~8034923
> *Come on mane, it Really is a Great thing to open a World Wide Publication and see your ride in it! From a real small pic to a HUGE pic....To say that small pics are not personal tells me you dont know much about LRM to say that those are Random Pics is insane.....I have talked to "people who know" and each pic is there for a reason.....I give props were props are due, This Best of Publication is awesome...it talks about lots of cool things even I didnt know about....... and it features some of the best rides that have ever been built....
> 
> Like it or not LRM over the past 30 years has inspired us ALL to build bad ass rides
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I have it. I like it. Thats all I got to say about it.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

i really dont like lrm they are a buch of sellouts bitches--they have mutiple rim adds of the same big rims--no LOVE for Northern Cali --or other parts of the country :angry: ......lrm has motorcycles instead of lowrider bikes --they show respect for donks and scrappers ---honestly do those magazines show respect for Lowriders--"real lowriders" ---not industry bought


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Jun 3 2007, 09:28 PM~8035193
> *Well said
> What great motivation to see your ride in the pages.....I think sometimes they (LRM) sees a certain ride at the show it may not be the hottest thng at the show and thats the point.....they want to appeal to the masses not many of us in this sport have the 250K to drop on a "SouthSide Player" or a "precious moments"
> I'm very pleased with this issue and I support LRM
> ...



You'll NEVER see me "hate" on Lowrider Magazine, I LOVE LRM. I grew up studying the magazine each month. I NEVER had a car in one of the little show pictures, which I always anticipated. Then Lonnie approached me at a show, wanting to shoot my car for the mag. I didn't have a 100K car, I didn't ask them for a shoot, so hell yeah I was hyped up. That was the shit for me, like a fucking dream come true or some corny shit. And I asked him (and a few months later when the photographer came out I asked him also) why it was never in the show coverage. That's when I was told (by both of them) it was probably due the car being to dark for the small show coverage photos, that they pick out the best cars for the layout and color, not by the quality of the cars. 

I'll continue to buy that shit every single month the second I see it. I'll never subscribe because it takes to long to get it. I don't give 2 fucks if its 1000 pages of big rim ads and 50 pages of lowriders. I'll still buy the mag forever as long as lowriders are the cars featured. I can't POSSIBLY see the point in caring about what kind of ads are in ANY magazine. People don't want to admit that the mag turned around a lot after Ralph took over; they just want to whine and bitch about something, it's human nature. 

To be honest, I personally FUCKING HATE donks. I don't dislike them, I FUCKING HATE them. I *truly* wish there was some type of car builder license that could be revoked of those who build them. I can appreciate import, mini trucks, SUVs when built nice, and done well; although I would NEVER build any of those. I like hot rods, street customs and "lowrods"; but I don't see one in my future, although I wouldn't write it off. But donks? FORGET IT! I can't even pretend to be interested in the fact that some body has 25 tvs, 26" wheels, lime green and purple Barney paint, blah, blah, blah. They don't even appeal in the least to me, they aren't aesthetically pleasing at all, they are a waste of time, money, space, metal. The cars would be better off crushed. 

BUT, I said all that ( :roflmao: ) to say; that's ME personally. If you wanna put wagon wheels on a Ford Festiva with a 50" plasma for a windshield, and platypus skin interior, go for it. Every time I see it I'll think "What a moron" but that's you're money, time, effort (well not you personally, but whomever builds it). SO if that's the trend that makes LRM money so they can continue to feature Lowrider cars, then so be it. They can put ads for tampons, toilet paper and panty hose in there for all I care. I just can't comprehend how ads in a magazine even effect ANYONE at ALL. If there was Porno ads in your kids magazine maybe, but beyond that, who gives a fuck? Do you stop watching your favorite TV show because a commercial comes on for something you don't want to buy? No, so why would a magazine be any different? 
Nice ramble, I know, I just get sick of all the whining about LRM too, lol.


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 3 2007, 05:10 PM~8034335
> *Saw the issue, it's OK I guess. Not worth looking for, wouldn't buy it really.  Just a bunch of random shots.  Looks a lot like when they do show coverage; everyone gets excited about getting that little 2 x 3 pic of their car in the mag, but it's only there because it fills the space and is lit correctly, not because of the actual car.  At least that's what 90% of the mag looks like to me.  The "50 best" feature were pretty cool, the rest was filler.
> *


 :0 ...was the issue called the 50 cars you'll never see on the street???


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Jun 3 2007, 10:55 PM~8035403
> *orange nightmare was also ahead of its time  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that was a beautiful car, and the ghosted murals were sick. :thumbsup: I remember I had the centerfold of that car hanging up at the desk of my old job for years. What year was that issue - 1998, 1999? :0

*Edit - Duh, I see it right on the picture, March 1998. :tongue:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 4 2007, 01:12 AM~8036626
> *Yes, and thats most likely the reason it has a $6.99 cover price. Those big rim advertisers pay big money for those pages, one full color page costs more than alot of peoples cars on here.... thats how LRM pays its overhead and brings you a magazine every month, its very expensive to do what they do, the money has to come from somewhere... its just good business.
> *




IM GLAD SOMEBODY HAS FREAKIN SENSE IN HERE......


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 4 2007, 10:54 AM~8037735
> *IM GLAD SOMEBODY HAS FREAKIN SENSE IN HERE......
> *


No doubt. I produce and publish full-color flyers, way smaller and with cheaper quality paper than LRM uses, and I can tell you IT'S FREAKIN EXPENSIVE!!!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 3 2007, 12:36 PM~8033146
> *I heard there is a "Top 50 cars of all time" article in there but theres some very important cars missing from the list???
> *


ya there sure is.....like the first Euro of the Year....oh well


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 4 2007, 08:24 AM~8037864
> *ya  there  sure is.....like  the  first    Euro  of the  Year....oh  well
> *



which car was the first?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jun 4 2007, 10:35 AM~8037916
> *which car was the first?
> *



NISSAN SENTRA "POISON" IF IM NOT MISTAKIN


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

THEY ALSO FORGOT A BAD ASS TRUCK THAT WENT BY "VISION QUEST" ANY REMEMBER THAT TRUCK


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 4 2007, 07:54 AM~8037735
> *IM GLAD SOMEBODY HAS FREAKIN SENSE IN HERE......
> *


I'M GLAD THERE AT LEAST ONE PERSON WHO AGREES AND SUPPORTS LRM AND WHAT AND HOW THEY DO THANGS,,,,,DAMMM :cheesy: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

not a bad little mag....good reading material when your pooping


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 4 2007, 08:59 AM~8038049
> *THEY ALSO FORGOT A BAD ASS TRUCK THAT WENT BY "VISION QUEST" ANY REMEMBER THAT TRUCK
> *


he's in there...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jun 4 2007, 06:16 AM~8037545
> *:0 ...was the issue called the 50 cars you'll never see on the street???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

Look whos in the house! SteadyMobbN, WildChild

What up Wildchild?


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

We originally had top 30 cars that was very be hard to do. Try only naming top 10 cars for every 10 years it's imposibble to get everybody on that list. We made the list of top 50. Right now I could name another 50 that should have been on there. Read there inserts and it will explain why there there. I can say that I'm proud to have worked on this issue.


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

What up Steady Mobbn


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

This issue is awesome.....I really dig the layout and the cover.....

what other surprizes you guys got up your sleeves?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

was there any Groupe car......


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 4 2007, 09:50 AM~8037447
> *To be honest, I personally FUCKING HATE donks.  I don't dislike them, I FUCKING HATE them.  I truly wish there was some type of car builder license that could be revoked of those who build them.  I can appreciate import, mini trucks, SUVs when built nice, and done well; although I would NEVER build any of those.  I like hot rods, street customs and "lowrods"; but I don't see one in my future, although I wouldn't write it off.  But donks?  FORGET IT!  I can't even pretend to be interested in the fact that some body has 25 tvs, 26" wheels, lime green and purple Barney paint, blah, blah, blah.  They don't even appeal in the least to me, they aren't aesthetically pleasing at all, they are a waste of time, money, space, metal.  The cars would be better off crushed.
> *












:roflmao:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

There's a couple in there with the models. There's a tribute to Joey Abeyta in there.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowlow76_@Jun 3 2007, 01:53 PM~8033206
> *Im sure there will be some unhappy people, especially cuz Santana aint on it
> 
> Dressed to Kill
> ...


wtf?! no "A Poor Man's Dream" 1978 LTD?!!!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 4 2007, 06:50 AM~8037447
> *You'll NEVER see me "hate" on Lowrider Magazine, I LOVE LRM.  I grew up studying the magazine each month.  I NEVER had a car in one of the little show pictures, which I always anticipated.  Then Lonnie approached me at a show, wanting to shoot my car for the mag.  I didn't have a 100K car, I didn't ask them for a shoot, so hell yeah I was hyped up.  That was the shit for me, like a fucking dream come true or some corny shit.  And I asked him (and a few months later when the photographer came out I asked him also) why it was never in the show coverage.  That's when I was told (by both of them) it was probably due the car being to dark for the small show coverage photos, that they pick out the best cars for the layout and color, not by the quality of the cars.
> 
> I'll continue to buy that shit every single month the second I see it. I'll never subscribe because it takes to long to get it.  I don't give 2 fucks if its 1000 pages of big rim ads and 50 pages of lowriders.  I'll still buy the mag forever as long as lowriders are the cars featured.  I can't POSSIBLY see the point in caring about what kind of ads are in ANY magazine.  People don't want to admit that the mag turned around a lot after Ralph took over; they just want to whine and bitch about something, it's human nature.
> ...


AMEN!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 4 2007, 07:50 AM~8037447
> *You'll NEVER see me "hate" on Lowrider Magazine, I LOVE LRM.  I grew up studying the magazine each month.  I NEVER had a car in one of the little show pictures, which I always anticipated.  Then Lonnie approached me at a show, wanting to shoot my car for the mag.  I didn't have a 100K car, I didn't ask them for a shoot, so hell yeah I was hyped up.  That was the shit for me, like a fucking dream come true or some corny shit.  And I asked him (and a few months later when the photographer came out I asked him also) why it was never in the show coverage.  That's when I was told (by both of them) it was probably due the car being to dark for the small show coverage photos, that they pick out the best cars for the layout and color, not by the quality of the cars.
> 
> I'll continue to buy that shit every single month the second I see it. I'll never subscribe because it takes to long to get it.  I don't give 2 fucks if its 1000 pages of big rim ads and 50 pages of lowriders.  I'll still buy the mag forever as long as lowriders are the cars featured.  I can't POSSIBLY see the point in caring about what kind of ads are in ANY magazine.  People don't want to admit that the mag turned around a lot after Ralph took over; they just want to whine and bitch about something, it's human nature.
> ...


kinda long..but well worth the read...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowlow76_@Jun 3 2007, 01:26 PM~8033323
> *Hate all you want, but youre just being ignorant.  This is actually a good magazine, youre missing out.
> *


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 4 2007, 03:35 PM~8039409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a No Limit/Cash Money album cover from the late 90s. :tongue:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Jun 4 2007, 01:35 PM~8039409-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make em say uuuuuugggggghhhhhhhhhh! :0


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan+Jun 4 2007, 07:50 AM~8037447-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great comparison with your favorite TV show, hits the nail right on the head....  The people who bitch every single month about the ads need to read that and really think about it.... some of them are worse than a damn woman! 

Maybe tampon ads wouldnt be such a bad idea????? :happysad:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

^^You can't fuck with the platypus, don't front.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 4 2007, 02:51 PM~8040306
> *^^You can't fuck with the platypus, don't front.
> *


thhhaattss right!!


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 4 2007, 02:10 PM~8039999
> *I can vouch for this as well.... i was told this exact same thing by Nate one time, and as well as by Gilbert when i was taking pics for BLVD mag before all that shit went down.... he straight out told me if its a dark colored car, dont waste your film on it, walk on by, only take pics of the bright colored cars that will jump off the page at the reader.
> :scrutinize:
> Great comparison with your favorite TV show, hits the nail right on the head....  The people who bitch every single month about the ads need to read that and really think about it.... some of them are worse than a damn woman!
> ...


hey jason......we're talking about the life style...........thats what the mag is ..with a couple of cars in between.....ok put two gay guys in playboy doing.....homeboy please...stop yo fronting.....big rims are a whole another mag........plain and simple stop selling your soul!... LRM... and get back with the life style of LOWRIDING...or change the mag to SHOWRIDING.... :uh: THEN I COULD ACCEPT THE 26'' AND SHIT


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

Although i dont much care for LRM any more, i pretty sure im going to have to pic this one up


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 3 2007, 11:12 PM~8036626
> *Yes, and thats most likely the reason it has a $6.99 cover price. Those big rim advertisers pay big money for those pages, one full color page costs more than alot of peoples cars on here.... thats how LRM pays its overhead and brings you a magazine every month, its very expensive to do what they do, the money has to come from somewhere... its just good business.
> *


well I'll gladly pay 6.99 every month if its that good all the time.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jun 4 2007, 04:44 PM~8040713
> *hey jason......we're talking about the life style...........thats what the mag is ..with a couple of cars in between.....ok  put two gay guys in playboy doing.....homeboy please...stop yo fronting.....big rims are a whole another mag........plain and simple stop selling your soul!... LRM... and get back with the life style of LOWRIDING...or change the mag to SHOWRIDING.... :uh: THEN I COULD ACCEPT THE 26'' AND SHIT
> *


I understand what youre saying... but youve got to look at it for what it is now.... its 2007 and the mag isnt like it used to be.... alot of things changed when Alberto sold it. Lowriding is more popular and commercialized than ever these days, its just a sign of the times, everyone wants a piece of the market.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 4 2007, 05:17 PM~8040843
> *well I'll gladly pay 6.99 every month if its that good all the time.
> *


You and me both... but most wont. Do you remember BLVD and SCM? They both went with the "less ads, higher cover price" idea... where are they now?

Magazines need the advertising dollars to survive. Remember Orlies, Custom Cruisin,Street Customs, BLVD, Lowridaz, Scrape, Technical Lowrider, the list goes on and on.... There are so many magazines that arent around anymore, people should be glad we have the ones we do and support them!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

All I can say look who has been around the longest. They have a issue every month, not every 3 months like some magazines. I still buy lowrider!


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 4 2007, 04:28 PM~8040908
> *You and me both... but most wont. Do you remember BLVD and SCM? They both went with the "less ads, higher cover price" idea... where are they now?
> 
> Magazines need the advertising dollars to survive. Remember Orlies, Custom Cruisin,Street Customs, BLVD, Lowridaz, Scrape, Technical Lowrider, the list goes on and on.... There are so many magazines that arent around anymore, people should be glad we have the ones we do and support them!
> *


Hmmmm


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

no love for" Living Large" :angry:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i cant find this damn issue, if anybody is willing, get me an issue and ill pay you for it. thanks


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jun 4 2007, 03:44 PM~8040713
> *hey jason......we're talking about the life style...........thats what the mag is ..with a couple of cars in between.....ok  put two gay guys in playboy doing.....homeboy please...stop yo fronting.....big rims are a whole another mag........plain and simple stop selling your soul!... LRM... and get back with the life style of LOWRIDING...or change the mag to SHOWRIDING.... :uh: THEN I COULD ACCEPT THE 26'' AND SHIT
> *



everyone is always crying about ads get backt to the lifestyle ? the lifestyle dont pay the rent homie. plain and simple its a business and thats they way you need to look at it there isnt any money in lowriding and thats the truth do you think if homeboys could afford an ad he wouldnt do it but instead he comes on here and cuts everyone deals.


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 4 2007, 06:12 PM~8041157
> *i cant find this damn issue, if anybody is willing, get me an issue and ill pay you for it. thanks
> *


I Got mine at advaced auto parts hope this helps.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Jun 4 2007, 07:30 PM~8041244
> * the lifestyle dont pay the rent homie. plain and simple its a business and thats they way you need to look at it there isnt any money in lowriding and thats the truth
> *



Ding ding ding!! People always cry about that shit, but then complain because it costs $35 to show. People can't eat the "lifestyle". People can't buy their kids clothes with the "lifestyle". YOU live the lifestyle, the magazine just talks about it.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

2 Members: El Diablo, TATTOO-76



:wave:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jun 4 2007, 10:03 PM~8041790
> *2 Members: El Diablo, TATTOO-76
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jun 3 2007, 09:44 PM~8035318
> *I got this issue and am proud to say. There are three pics of my dancers in it. And i feel honored to be on the same page as some of those guys. This is a pretty cool issue. And it humbles me to believe that mybe i have made a mark on my sport.
> *


Hey what up Rob... thanks for showing us the mag this weekend. It was cool meeting you. MAN, can't wait to get myself a copy--congratulations!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

edit


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

I posted this on another web site, I think it belongs here. we were talking about joe ray as new editor of LRM.





Lets see if joe has any influence on LRM mag.
in the article about the 50 top feature cars of the last 30 years what car is the very 1st one??
Yep, HIS Riviera with those lame murals.
Then #8 another one of HIS cars.
O.K. # 24 ANOTHER joe ray car.

See anything yet??

Here is more, nine out of the 50 chosen are lifestyle cars.

Nine! out of how many car clubs to be featured over the last 30 years? 

Out of all the thousands of cars ever in lowrider mag. over the last 30 years, 9 are from ONE CAR CLUB??

what club? lifestyle.

And of those nine, 3 belong to one guy who just so happens to be the editor?

It might be 10 out of 50, I am not sure about “penthouse” so I didn’t count it.


On page 83 they show some car club plaques, they chose 10 plaques out of hundreds of car clubs over the last 30 years. Just 10 in all and one of course is from lifestyle.

Even in the top models, 6 of the 24 models are sitting on a lifestyle car.

12 times throughout the mag. a joe ray car is pictured.
12 times in one issue.

How many times have any of your cars been in lowrider?
Even a small pic?


tell me I am wrong.

I know joe ray has been into lowriders a long time, I respect that.
I dig the club and their cars.
But no one can deny whats in there.




lets have it , Iam ready....


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

did anyone mention the 12 dollar supscription in the mag a buck an issue for a year i thought that was pretty cool and of the top 50 1 car i thought should of been in there many may not think so but what about cingon armondo nunezs of hi low that car could take first at any car show and bunny hop four feet show and go i know i spelled the name wrong someone will correct me


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

did anyone mention the 12 dollar supscription in the mag a buck an issue for a year i thought that was pretty cool and of the top 50 1 car i thought should of been in there many may not think so but what about cingon armondo nunezs of hi low that car could take first at any car show and bunny hop four feet show and go i know i spelled the name wrong someone will correct me


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

i picked my up at pep boys..


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 4 2007, 08:59 AM~8038049
> *THEY ALSO FORGOT A BAD ASS TRUCK THAT WENT BY "VISION QUEST" ANY REMEMBER THAT TRUCK
> *


Wasnt it a 84 toyota ? with 15 by 10 mcleans and lots of gold.


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

lmao i was waitin for someone to bring up that there is alot of lifestyle c.c in the mag

but then again.. every car that joe ray has built has stood out the rest.
and lifestyles does do some shit to there cars that have you thinkin how and the f**k did they think of that.. 

over all i liked the issue..


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

you might hate what lrm bringing out now but u gotta to respect them most of us wouldnt know anything about lowriders if it wasnt for them


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 3 2007, 05:52 PM~8034246
> *THE ELVIS CAR???????????????????
> STREET TATTOO??
> STAR CAR?
> ...


True that car was bad ass


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

3 Karat :dunno:


----------



## 72BOATTAIL (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Jun 4 2007, 08:49 PM~8042616
> *I posted this on another web site, I think it belongs here. we were talking about joe ray as new editor of LRM.
> Lets see if joe has any influence on LRM mag.
> in the article about the 50 top feature cars of the last 30 years what  car is the very 1st one??
> ...




THIS POST YOU PUT UP SHOWS HOW LITTLE YOU KNOW ABOUT LOWRIDER HISTORY. JOE RAY'S AND LIFESTYLE'S RIDES ARE IN THAT ISSUE NUMEROUS TIMES DUE TO THE FACT THEY ARE TRENDSETTERS AND HAVE BUILT SOME OF THE FINEST RIDES EVER. ..YOU DISRESPECTING JOE RAY'S "DRESSED TO KILL" SHOWS HOW IGNORANT YOU ARE TO THE SIGNIFICANCE THIS RIDE HAS TO LOWRIDING. "DRESSED TO KILL" & THE IMPERIALS (JESSE VALDEZ) "GYPSY ROSE" WERE TWO OF THE FIRST MAJOR PLAYERS IN THE GAME AND PUT LOWRIDING ON THE MAP. I THINK ALOT OF PEOPLE WOULD AGREE.


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

what about that rivi called thriller?


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

I CANT BELEIVE THEY DIDNT PUT THE "BLUE ROSE" IN THERE


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

after reading this post i went out and got the issue, i have bought a LRM in a long ass time, but this issue it pretty good,,,,  

cant make everybody happy though, some people just complain to damn much :uh:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

THIS WAS INDEED JOE RAY'S FIRST ISSUE AND I LOVE IT..... YOU GUYS HAVE TO READ WHAT HE WROTE HAS EDITOR'S NOTE..... WOW HE HIT IT RIGHT ON POINT..... BUT I THINK EVERYONE WOULD AGREE IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN THE TOP 100 CARS... THERE ARE JUST TOO MANY OUT THERE......


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Jun 4 2007, 08:49 PM~8042616
> *I posted this on another web site, I think it belongs here. we were talking about joe ray as new editor of LRM.
> Lets see if joe has any influence on LRM mag.
> in the article about the 50 top feature cars of the last 30 years what  car is the very 1st one??
> ...






LOL, ill say one thing, maybe someone can give me an answer, then thaty may answer your question here.

How many times has One of Joes cars been on the cover?


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jun 4 2007, 10:54 PM~8043468
> *what about that rivi called thriller?
> *



im gonna say that car wwas not in the top 100 cars ever built the car from chicago right ? does that car even have any chrome ? as far as someone posted about lifestyle being all over the issue if the top 50 cars were all lifestyle i wouldnt complain due to the fact that they all are magazine quality cars


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Jun 5 2007, 07:29 AM~8044092
> *im gonna say that car wwas not in the top 100 cars ever built the car from chicago right ? does that car even have any chrome ? as far as someone posted about lifestyle being all over the issue if the top 50 cars were all lifestyle i wouldnt complain due to the fact that they all are magazine quality cars
> *


yes, lots. and it has over 25 mods and it dont look tacky. IMO


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Jun 4 2007, 08:49 PM~8042616
> *I posted this on another web site, I think it belongs here. we were talking about joe ray as new editor of LRM.
> Lets see if joe has any influence on LRM mag.
> in the article about the 50 top feature cars of the last 30 years what  car is the very 1st one??
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Jun 4 2007, 05:30 PM~8041244
> *everyone is always crying about ads get backt to the lifestyle ? the lifestyle dont pay the rent homie. plain and simple its a business and thats they way you need to look at it there isnt any money in lowriding and thats the truth do you think if homeboys could afford an ad he wouldnt do it but instead he comes on here and cuts everyone deals.
> *


well......looka here...you sound like a slave defending the MASTER....check yo self..in the the girls of lowriding they don't need wheel rim adds or anything else but girls...and it's sells out....i have been on both sides of the fence..saying give LRM a chance....well....uh....time ups!....seek out and FIND THE ADVERTIZERS that support the lowrider lifestyle....their are more than enough to replace tho's rim adds.....stop hiding the truth....that homie speaking on the lifestyle cars being all up in this issue.....right on!......befor you wanna come beat me up....i love lifestyle cars....i'm glad they want to change LRM for the better.....this issue is better than others....but it is a reminder that a small hand full..still dictate the same old bull*hit


----------



## Grimmis (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin: Good Issue


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72BOATTAIL_@Jun 4 2007, 11:49 PM~8043454
> *THIS POST YOU PUT UP SHOWS HOW LITTLE YOU KNOW ABOUT LOWRIDER HISTORY. JOE RAY'S AND LIFESTYLE'S RIDES ARE IN THAT ISSUE NUMEROUS TIMES DUE TO THE FACT THEY ARE TRENDSETTERS AND HAVE BUILT SOME OF THE FINEST RIDES EVER. ..YOU DISRESPECTING JOE RAY'S "DRESSED TO KILL" SHOWS HOW IGNORANT YOU ARE TO THE SIGNIFICANCE THIS RIDE HAS TO LOWRIDING. "DRESSED TO KILL" & THE IMPERIALS (JESSE VALDEZ) "GYPSY ROSE" WERE TWO OF THE FIRST MAJOR PLAYERS IN THE GAME AND PUT LOWRIDING ON THE MAP. I THINK ALOT OF PEOPLE WOULD AGREE.
> *



did I mention Imperials. Jesse Valdez, or Gypsy Rose?

your confusing disrespect with criticism, its not disrespect to say I think the car is lame. its an opion.
I will admit this, joe ray builds nicer cars then a guy like me will EVER own.


I still dig LRM, I like ANY publication that shows and promotes Latino culture, even if its only in very small quantities.

I want to see lowriders from all over the world , not just those built in southern Ca. 
I want to see more of the average type lowriders, not just the $100-$300K show cars that 99% of the lowrider community could never afford.
I want to see cars built buy a dedicated hard worker, that after he does his 9 to5 comes home takes care of his families needs and then goes in the back yard and builds a fantastic car.
He might not win LRM car of the year but, he can cruze his car with pride.

My point is this, I don’t think the editor of LRM should be affiliated with any car club. Especially one as big and well know as lifestyle.
The position of editor should not be predisposed to any club or type of car.

Editor of LRM should be neutral. If a nicer car exists then it should get a feature, not because it’s the latest from a particular club or person but because it’s a great car.


Maybe my problem is I am jealous of joe ray .
He’s got a great job, he built some crazy cars, and he is the president of one of the best-known car clubs in the world.


I’ll get off my soap box now.


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jun 5 2007, 06:37 AM~8044109
> *yes, lots. and it has over 25 mods and it dont look tacky. IMO
> *


Im Sorry But that car doesnt even deserve to be mentioned in this topic :nono:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Jun 5 2007, 07:32 AM~8044450
> *did I mention Imperials. Jesse Valdez, or Gypsy Rose?
> 
> your confusing disrespect with criticism, its not disrespect to say I think the car is lame. its an opion.
> ...


ah..hell naw...don't get off that box...you are saying what a lot of people are afraid to say.....i'm trying to say the same thang....you just did a better job!...i have given more money and time to LRM and it's events than 95% on here.i've been their number one fan...thus i think i have the right to speak out and say DON'T FUC THE GAME UP!.....get back to the basics...75% of the real riders get no respect .......think about it.......what should you do?.......lets talk about it! :biggrin:


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

YOU CAN NEVER MAKE EVERYBODY HAPPY!!!! I PERSONALLY LIKE THE ISSUE. THERE IS ALWAYS GOIN TO BE SOMEBODY UNHAPPY, THE SAME SHIT WAS BROUGHT UP WHEN RALPH TOOK OVER " TO MANY SOUTHSIDE CARS" NOW ITS TO MANY LIFESTYLE CARS. I DONT HAVE A PROBLEM WITH IT BECAUSE THAT IS THE REALEST FORM OF LOWRIDING YOU WILL FIND. AND IF YOU DO HAVE A PROBLEM THAN POST YOUR CAR TO SEE IF IT EVEN BEGINS TO COMPARE TO ANYTHING IN THE MAGAZINE  CRY ME A RIVER BUILD A BRIDGE AND GET OVER IT!!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Jun 5 2007, 09:32 AM~8044450
> *did I mention Imperials. Jesse Valdez, or Gypsy Rose?
> 
> your confusing disrespect with criticism, its not disrespect to say I think the car is lame. its an opion.
> ...


you have to remember, this was a special issue, not a monthly issue. regular issues don't really have that many cars that are strictly for show. actually, for the past few years i have noticed that the "show cars" are primarily being reserved for the special issues, with regular monthly issues being geared more toward the "average" lowrider.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 5 2007, 08:16 AM~8044673
> *you have to remember, this was a special issue, not a monthly issue. regular issues don't really have that many cars that are strictly for show. actually, for the past few years i have noticed that the "show cars" are primarily being reserved for the special issues, with regular monthly issues being geared more toward the "average" lowrider.
> *


your point?........


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 5 2007, 08:16 AM~8044673
> *you have to remember, this was a special issue, not a monthly issue. regular issues don't really have that many cars that are strictly for show. actually, for the past few years i have noticed that the "show cars" are primarily being reserved for the special issues, with regular monthly issues being geared more toward the "average" lowrider.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


words outta my mouth


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

I just got my LRM 30th issue last night and Id say its the BEST issue iv seen in a super long time. I wish Joe Ray the best with LRM and cant wait to see what new ideas he will bring .


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jun 5 2007, 10:23 AM~8044699
> *your point?........
> *


went right over your head


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mannie Fre$h_@Jun 5 2007, 08:13 AM~8044659
> *YOU CAN NEVER MAKE EVERYBODY HAPPY!!!! I PERSONALLY LIKE THE ISSUE. THERE IS ALWAYS GOIN TO BE SOMEBODY UNHAPPY, THE SAME SHIT WAS BROUGHT UP WHEN RALPH TOOK OVER " TO MANY SOUTHSIDE CARS" NOW ITS TO MANY LIFESTYLE CARS. I DONT HAVE A PROBLEM WITH IT BECAUSE THAT IS THE REALEST FORM OF LOWRIDING YOU WILL FIND. AND IF YOU DO HAVE A PROBLEM THAN POST YOUR CAR TO SEE IF IT EVEN BEGINS TO COMPARE TO ANYTHING IN THE MAGAZINE  CRY ME A RIVER BUILD A BRIDGE AND GET OVER IT!!!
> *


you the only one crying....o bought and paid for amigo...you missed the point....were talking and hitting corners about what "WE" feel could be some better changes....or some things they could either avoid in the future or change....for the better-ment of the future riders......if it stays the same they gonna get "THEIR MONEY" but the sport will suffer....... :angry:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 5 2007, 08:29 AM~8044743
> *went right over your head
> *


it was a joke ding dong! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Jun 4 2007, 08:49 PM~8042616
> *I posted this on another web site, I think it belongs here. we were talking about joe ray as new editor of LRM.
> Lets see if joe has any influence on LRM mag.
> in the article about the 50 top feature cars of the last 30 years what  car is the very 1st one??
> ...


atleast you come to the table with facts not opinions like others :0


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jun 5 2007, 09:31 AM~8044765
> *you the only one crying....o bought and paid for amigo...you missed the point....were talking and hitting corners about what "WE" feel could be some better changes....or some things they could either avoid in the future or change....for the better-ment of the future riders......if it stays the same they gonna get "THEIR MONEY" but the sport will suffer....... :angry:
> *



thanks!

QUOTE(Mannie Fre$h @ Jun 5 2007, 08:13 AM) 
YOU CAN NEVER MAKE EVERYBODY HAPPY!!!! I PERSONALLY LIKE THE ISSUE. THERE IS ALWAYS GOIN TO BE SOMEBODY UNHAPPY, THE SAME SHIT WAS BROUGHT UP WHEN RALPH TOOK OVER " TO MANY SOUTHSIDE CARS" NOW ITS TO MANY LIFESTYLE CARS. I DONT HAVE A PROBLEM WITH IT BECAUSE THAT IS THE REALEST FORM OF LOWRIDING YOU WILL FIND. AND IF YOU DO HAVE A PROBLEM THAN POST YOUR CAR TO SEE IF IT EVEN BEGINS TO COMPARE TO ANYTHING IN THE MAGAZINE)QUOTE

REALEST?
the most sincere and pure form of Lowriding is in the 10 year old kid building model kit cars, the veterano with his bomba he has had since he was 19 years old.
the teenager looking thru LRM wishing one day he can have his own ride and working hard to get there. 
Lowriding is more then the car, the chrome, or paint its the passion of the heart.

if you find the "REALEST" form of Lowriding in the centerfold of a magazine, then I think you missed the mark.

AGAIN, the cars are BAD ASS! 
I am not saying its this one issue that needs attention.
its LRM as a whole, its lost the soul of what I call "LOWRIDER"

I hope it comes back.


----------



## Wackzaco (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 3 2007, 08:10 PM~8035059
> *I'm not saying it isn't cool to see your car in there, but I've talked with those same people, and they've always told me the same thing, the small pics are more for what fits the layout of the story and the lighting of the picture as well as the "brightness" of the car.  If it was the "best cars there" then every time Southside Player was at a show, it would have been in the show coverage.  Same with Santana, Gold Digger, Rollin' Malo, on and on and on.  But that's not always the case.  Every single show coverage there is ALWAYS cars the you, me and everybody else knows aren't the nicest cars, and that there are much nicer cars at the show, but they get in the coverage.  Not saying there's anything wrong with having different cars in the coverage, they just aren't always the top 10-20-30 cars at the show.
> 
> BTW, I need you to call me tomorrow.  859-552-6375
> *



Isn't that the whole point? 
You wouldn't want to put a bad picture even of one of the "best cars there" in the magazine especially if its a small show coverage picture since they are smaller. 

And then we have people complain that they don't put the "average lowrider" In the mag.


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 5 2007, 09:52 AM~8044887
> *atleast you come to the table with facts not opinions like others  :0
> *


thanks!
just call it as I see it.


----------



## Wackzaco (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Jun 5 2007, 08:32 AM~8044450
> *did I mention Imperials. Jesse Valdez, or Gypsy Rose?
> 
> your confusing disrespect with criticism, its not disrespect to say I think the car is lame. its an opion.
> ...



The magazine cant ignore certain cars just because they were built by the Editor of the magazine or are from the same club as the Editor of the magazine. That would be like ignoring a big part of the history.
I think its a good thing that he is still lowriding and out there and not just in a club but the president of a car club. 
I think that fact alone gives him more credibility than if they hired someone and they dropped out of their club and stopped showing their cars. Or worse if they hired someone who had never been a lowrider to begin with?


Bottom line is your never going to please everyone. Just look at this topic already there are people saying they should put more of the show cars and others like your self you say they should put more average lowriders in the mag.

Cant have it both ways or you'll just end up with a bland magazine and still wont please anyone.

I read other types automotive magazines and guess what? The editors of the magazines cars are ALWASE in there. Some even have multiple cars and are used for build ups and technical articles. The readers of those magazines don't bitch and complain.


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mannie Fre$h_@Jun 5 2007, 09:13 AM~8044659
> *THAN POST YOUR CAR TO SEE IF IT EVEN BEGINS TO COMPARE TO ANYTHING IN THE MAGAZINE ![/size][/font]
> *



you don't want to see my POS, LOL!

besides that you missed the point.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wackzaco_@Jun 5 2007, 08:57 AM~8044914
> *The magazine cant ignore certain cars just because they were built by the Editor of the magazine or are from the same club as the Editor of the magazine. That would be like ignoring a big part of the history.
> I think its a good thing that he is still lowriding and out there and not just in a club but the president of a car club.
> I think that fact alone gives him more credibility than if they hired someone and they dropped out of their club and stopped showing their cars. Or worse if they hired someone who had never been a lowrider to begin with?
> ...


hey wack....i beg to differ....first time out and he don blew his club up and his cars to the max....damage done.....what, you can call an arrow back?....nope...hey he's a nice guy with a cool club and some nice cars who was a part of LRM early sucess......ok.....now with that said and the power he has from this point on....WHAT'S HE GONNA DO?...take us to the next stage....carry us back to the past...or set a new standard for the future


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

6 Members: El Diablo, THE DOGGSTAR, curbserver78, poetic_mexican, dlinehustler, Roadhouse Blues






:wave:


----------



## johndmonster (Mar 1, 2005)

Well we all have to wait and see wont we.Joe Ray is one of my best friends and yes i would go to hell and back with him.He has kept the tradition of real lowriding alive and well with in our club 30 years of hard hitting cars and he also had his own business and kept it all togther .He is a strong leader and is a real lowrider,so lets all watch the progress and remember he is not going to make everyone happy but he is always going to do his best because he is a man who loves what he is a lowrider.


John D Herrera


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johndmonster_@Jun 5 2007, 09:26 AM~8045086
> *Well we all have to wait and see wont we.Joe Ray is one of my best friends and yes i would go to hell and back with him.He has kept the tradition of real lowriding alive and well with in our club 30 years of hard hitting cars and he also had his own business and kept it all togther .He is a strong leader and is a real lowrider,so lets all watch the progress and remember he is not going to make everyone happy but he is always going to do his best because he is a man who loves what he is a lowrider.
> John D Herrera
> *


you are a true friend........wish i had one like you to stick up and say and put it so well......yes i do beleave he will try his best ..just be careful of having to many "yes men" around ya Joe....good luck! :biggrin:


----------



## 72BOATTAIL (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Jun 5 2007, 07:32 AM~8044450
> *did I mention Imperials. Jesse Valdez, or Gypsy Rose?
> 
> your confusing disrespect with criticism, its not disrespect to say I think the car is lame. its an opion.
> ...


I DIDN'T SAY YOU MENTIONED "GYPSY ROSE". I WAS TRYING TO MAKE A POINT ABOUT THE HISTORY OF THOSE TWO CARS AND THE REASON OF THAT PARTICULAR ISSUE...YOU ONCE AGAIN SHOWED YOU KNOW LITTLE ABOUT LOWRIDER HISTORY


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Jun 5 2007, 09:54 AM~8044896
> *thanks!
> 
> QUOTE(Mannie Fre$h @ Jun 5 2007, 08:13 AM)
> ...


 That was very well put. The heart in lowriding still beats within us we just need to get back to the important things. What i call lowriding Brotherhood, family, Friend that stick together. We need to put the politics down and leave that to arnold.


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72BOATTAIL_@Jun 5 2007, 11:17 AM~8045432
> *I DIDN'T SAY YOU MENTIONED "GYPSY ROSE". I WAS TRYING TO MAKE A POINT ABOUT THE HISTORY OF THOSE TWO CARS AND THE REASON OF THAT PARTICULAR ISSUE...YOU ONCE AGAIN SHOWED YOU KNOW LITTLE ABOUT LOWRIDER HISTORY
> *



" there are none so blind as those who will not see " Hellen Keller


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Jun 5 2007, 11:01 AM~8045686
> *" there are none so blind as those who will not see "  Hellen Keller
> *


 :0


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Jun 5 2007, 06:32 AM~8044450
> *did I mention Imperials. Jesse Valdez, or Gypsy Rose?
> 
> your confusing disrespect with criticism, its not disrespect to say I think the car is lame. its an opion.
> ...


you sound like my bitch :uh: stfu


----------



## happy hoppy (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Jun 5 2007, 12:12 PM~8045751
> *you sound like my bitch  :uh: stfu
> *



LOL!
is it because we use words not in your vocabulary?

maybe if I revert to my 1st grade laguage skills you'll understand what I am saying.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

this is very interesting i think i'm gonna come back.......you guys all make very good points .....let's see what happens :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jun 5 2007, 06:09 AM~8044042
> *LOL, ill say one thing, maybe someone can give me an answer, then thaty may answer your question here.
> 
> How many times has One of Joes cars been on the cover?
> *



I belive his cars have made the cover of LRM 8 times mabye more??


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jun 5 2007, 05:40 PM~8047941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love the Santana car, and know what it means for alot of people, but its not one of the top 50 of all time.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham_@Jun 5 2007, 05:54 PM~8048033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Youre kidding right? Again, Blue Rose is a nice car, but TOP 50 of all time??? No.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 5 2007, 05:10 PM~8048140
> *Youre kidding right? Again, Blue Rose is a nice car, but TOP 50 of all time??? No.
> *


ditto,,nice car,,but really.....


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 3 2007, 04:52 PM~8034246
> *
> STAR CAR?
> ORANGE NIGHTMARE?
> ...



one's i enjoyed. the last four were cars EVERYBODY seemed to be looking for when they came out, except eight ball which was a little ahead of its time. orange nightmare and hyro's caddy had "set the scene on fire". 

someone start a poll


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

I like the Issue. 

Tribute to Famous Car Builders R.I.P. ...cool thing! (RIP Homie, George CASANOVA)

Im sure it wasnt easy for them to pick out the top cars....a lot of nice cars in the past that were not mentioned...but over all they did pretty good.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

You will never make everyone happy.... 

I see people post on here and think they know their history, judging others that they do not agree with. (It does make good reading, though :biggrin: ) 

I have not seen the magazine, only the pic of the cover. Lowriding is not a magazine, the magazine only tries to paint a picture of what Lowriding is. I heard Mario Gomez has a spread on him, thats good, he had a big infuence on a lot of people. I know a lot of LOWRIDERS who never had their car featured in a magazine...... BUT that does not make them any less of LOWRIDER. Those same dudes taught some OG'S the game ..... and what LOWRIDING is all about.

That being said, use this forum to express your opinions, but dont get mad because your car, your favorite car or your homies, did not get featured in the magazine. It would be impossible, to mention everyone who contributed to LOWRIDING.
LOWRIDER is still a good magazine and I think would be hard to please everyone....

Seeing the list on the first page......out of the 50 cars LRM picked, I will probably disagree with some of their choices.

I still have to buy the magazine.... to form my opinion.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Jun 4 2007, 09:49 PM~8042616
> *I posted this on another web site, I think it belongs here. we were talking about joe ray as new editor of LRM.
> Lets see if joe has any influence on LRM mag.
> in the article about the 50 top feature cars of the last 30 years what  car is the very 1st one??
> ...


A HOMIE FROM HERE LET ME KNOW THAT OUR PLAQUE WAS ON THERE ,I THINK HE'S FROM DROPMOB CC ,THANKS HOMIE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## riden on whitewall (Jan 29, 2007)

whats up my low,low homies. scrolling down these pages and cant belive on some of the "DIS" I read about how lrm chooses 2 do their buniness. in my opinion lrm put together a standalone mag. lrm is leading the industry and bringing new insight into the evolution of trends,cars,clubs and individuals that have kept this magazine alive and vibrant throughout the YEARS and years 2 come. looking forward to this months issue and many more 2 come.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jun 5 2007, 07:23 PM~8049182
> *I like the Issue.
> 
> Tribute to Famous Car Builders R.I.P. ...cool thing! (RIP Homie, George CASANOVA)
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 5 2007, 03:27 PM~8047477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up Jason? You never stop by to say Hello!


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Jun 4 2007, 09:49 PM~8042616
> *I posted this on another web site, I think it belongs here. we were talking about joe ray as new editor of LRM.
> Lets see if joe has any influence on LRM mag.
> in the article about the 50 top feature cars of the last 30 years what  car is the very 1st one??
> ...


YOU SOUND LIKE A JEALOUS AND IGNORANT PERSON. 
WHAT KIND OF LOW RIDER DO YOU HAVE, A FUCKIN RAT ROD OR A DONK? 
PEOPLE NEED TO DO THERE HOME WORK BEFORE THEY TALK SHIT 
IF YOU DONT LIKE LRM THEN DONT BUY IT


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Jun 5 2007, 09:47 PM~8050558
> *YOU SOUND LIKE A JEALOUS AND IGNORANT PERSON.
> WHAT KIND OF LOW RIDER DO YOU HAVE, A FUCKIN RAT ROD OR A DONK?
> PEOPLE NEED TO DO THERE HOME WORK BEFORE THEY TALK SHIT
> ...




uffin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Got the issue today, it's prett good. I like the history that it tells.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 3 2007, 04:52 PM~8034246
> *THE ELVIS CAR???????????????????
> STREET TATTOO??
> STAR CAR?
> ...



and vision quest for truck with its all gold undercarraige.. 

and vics tangerine dream 58 impala...

poison 58 ..south side and oishis 59 rag ...

anthonys caddy the seducer ...

living color that glassshouse from arizona with gold undercarrige ...


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 5 2007, 08:32 PM~8049254
> *You will never make everyone happy....
> 
> I see people post on here and think they know their history, judging others that they do not agree with. (It does make good reading, though :biggrin: )
> ...


WATCH WAT YOU SAY ABOUT MARIO, PEOPLE ARE GOING TO SAY HIS IN THE MAGAZINE CAUSE HE PAINTED LIFESTYLE CARS, YOU KNOW SHIT TALKERS


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddy805_@Jun 6 2007, 12:50 AM~8050830
> *uffin:
> *


X100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by riden on whitewall_@Jun 5 2007, 11:23 PM~8049630
> *whats up my low,low homies. scrolling down these pages and cant belive on some of the "DIS" I read about how  lrm chooses 2 do their buniness. in my opinion lrm put together a standalone mag. lrm is leading the industry and bringing new insight into the evolution of trends,cars,clubs and individuals that have kept this magazine alive and vibrant throughout the YEARS and years 2 come. looking forward to this months issue and many more 2 come.
> *


That sounds like it came straight from the Primedia marketing pages or Letters from the Editor. :0


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Jun 6 2007, 06:44 AM~8051508
> *WATCH WAT YOU SAY ABOUT MARIO, PEOPLE ARE GOING TO SAY HIS IN THE MAGAZINE CAUSE HE PAINTED LIFESTYLE CARS, YOU KNOW SHIT TALKERS
> *


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

:around: starting out like a novela i hope the next few issues of lrm create a buzz like this


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jun 6 2007, 05:09 AM~8051295
> *and vision quest for truck with its all gold undercarraige..
> 
> and vics tangerine dream 58 impala...
> ...


vision quest has a small pic, and i think living color is in there with a small pic as well...


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Jun 6 2007, 08:03 AM~8051579
> *:around: starting out like a novela i hope the next few issues of lrm create a buzz like this
> *


HOPE SO , SO THE PEOPLE THAT SAY DONT BUY THE MAGAZINE, WILL FINALLY BUY IT, BUT THEY WONT ADMIT IT :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 6 2007, 06:57 AM~8051552
> *That sounds like it came straight from the Primedia marketing pages or Letters from the Editor.  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i'm waiting for one r.o. or lifestyle to say something neg,,,,don't get mad or is that disrespect..just an observation :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jun 6 2007, 08:25 AM~8051679
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i'm waiting for one r.o.  or lifestyle to say something neg,,,,don't get mad or is that disrespect..just an observation :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW THOSE WORDS ARENT FROM THE EDITOR, ANY ONE ELSE DONT KNOW ?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jun 5 2007, 04:40 PM~8047941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My friend G'z car. It's a legend to us that ride on the streets on L.A., especially the homies from Compton, Crenshaw and South Central. G would street-ride, travel outta state and put a full display on with this car. Probably the best white based patterned car ever painted. Out of all the cars mentioned, I cant believe the Tanna wasin't on the list. But oh'well. Much love to G and the Santana..Get home soon.


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Jun 6 2007, 08:27 AM~8051686
> *I KNOW THOSE WORDS ARENT FROM THE EDITOR, FROM ANY ONE ELSE DONT KNOW ?   NOTHING NEGATIVE BIG WALLY DOGG  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jun 6 2007, 10:25 AM~8051679
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i'm waiting for one r.o.  or lifestyle to say something neg,,,,don't get mad or is that disrespect..just an observation :biggrin:
> *


No, I wasn't trying to disrespect. Just from someone who does marketing professionally, that sounded like it was torn from the pages of some LRM marketing materials.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

OK, HERE I GO...CAPS NO LESS......EVERYBODY TAKING SIDES....S*HIT... RAY CHARLES CAN SEE THAT.....THE ISSUE OFF THE HOOK...LRM GOD BLESS YA....BUT, DON'T THINK YOUR S*HIT DON'T STINK.....I CAN SAY, NOTHING IS PERFECT....AND EVEN THE HOMIES WHO COMPLAIN GOT SOME GOOD POINTS SO ALL YOU CHEERLEADERS FOR LRM BE CAREFUL OF THAT POM POM ACTION......PEOPLE WHO ARE DEAD SERIOUS ABOUT THIS ONLY WANT THE BEST FOR THE FUTURE.....THEY WANT TO CORRECT MISTAKES AND BUILD ON THE POSITIVE AND ALREADY ESTABLISHED FOUNDATION THAT HAS COME FROM SO MANY LOWRIDERS WHO GAVE THEIR TIME AND MONEY TO THIS SPORT....HELL, I DAMM NEAR THINK I'VE SEEN IT ALL......AND GUESS WHAT? THE BEST IS YET TO COME .........IF......WE.......START ACTING LIKE BROTHERS...FAMILY....AND GIVE THE YOUNGER GENERATION A REASON TO CONTINUE THIS SPORT...........AMEN? :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

AMEN!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

How many fucken cars do you guys expect to be in one magazine.....damn!! :uh: 


like a bunch of women in this bitch ass peice :0


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jun 6 2007, 09:33 AM~8052473
> *How many fucken cars do you guys expect to be in one magazine.....damn!! :uh:
> like a bunch of women in this bitch ass peice :0
> *


my child.....cause you sound like one.....we expect hon. mention, maybe top 100...maybe best from club, people's choice....etc....so shut the heck already and come back with an adult like comment....on the positive tip! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jun 6 2007, 07:25 AM~8051679
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i'm waiting for one r.o.  or lifestyle to say something neg,,,,don't get mad or is that disrespect..just an observation :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA....y u alwayz gotta instigate shyyt..OG? LOL

FUCK THE REST OF THE BULLSHIT...LET'S ALL RIDE!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jun 6 2007, 09:44 AM~8052550
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHA....y u alwayz gotta instigate shyyt..OG? LOL
> 
> FUCK THE REST OF THE BULLSHIT...LET'S ALL RIDE!
> *


with my grandpaw azz...i only got a little more time to stir things up in this mofo...ya feel mae? :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jun 6 2007, 09:47 AM~8052574
> *with my grandpaw azz...i only got a little more time to stir things up in this mofo...ya feel mae? :biggrin:
> *


hahahahaha...

ON THE LIGHTER NOTE...
DOES ANYONE HAVE THE LRM PHONE # FOR THE OFFICE OR THE PHOTOGRAPHER REYNALDO?

NOT ON THEIR WEBSITE....THANKS


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jun 6 2007, 07:25 AM~8051679
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i'm waiting for one r.o.  or lifestyle to say something neg,,,,don't get mad or is that disrespect..just an observation :biggrin:
> *


 :0 WHY SHOULD WE BE NEGATIVE ABOUT IT? THERE ISNT NO CLUB IN THE HISTORY OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TO GRAB MORE TITLES THAN US  AND WE HAVN'T EVEN BEEN HERE FOR 20 YEARS :0 PRETTY GOOD FOR A T-SHIRT CLUB RIGHT


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jun 6 2007, 09:56 AM~8052629
> *:0 WHY SHOULD WE BE NEGATIVE ABOUT IT? THERE ISNT NO CLUB IN THE HISTORY OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TO GRAB MORE TITLES THAN US   AND WE HAVN'T EVEN BEEN HERE FOR 20 YEARS :0  PRETTY GOOD FOR A T-SHIRT CLUB RIGHT
> *


WELL NOW THAT YOU MENTION IT.....YOU SAID IT...[LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, THEIR STAFF AND GOVERNING BODY...THAT'S IT ..THAT'S ALL FOLKS] :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jun 6 2007, 10:04 AM~8052671
> *WELL NOW THAT YOU MENTION IT.....YOU SAID IT...[LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, THEIR STAFF AND GOVERNING BODY...THAT'S IT ..THAT'S ALL FOLKS] :biggrin:
> *


THIS IS A LRM MAG TOPIC GENIOUS


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jun 6 2007, 10:05 AM~8052683
> *THIS IS A LRM MAG TOPIC GENIOUS
> *


DUH! :uh:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jun 6 2007, 10:44 AM~8052550
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHA....y u alwayz gotta instigate shyyt..OG? LOL
> 
> FUCK THE REST OF THE BULLSHIT...LET'S ALL RIDE!
> *


WE ARE ALL IN IT FOR THE SAME REASON TO BUILD CARS AND TO LOWRIDE, IF YOU BUY THE MAGAZINE THEN GOOD FOR YOU AND IF YOU DONT , FOR WAT EVER REASON THEN GOOD FOR YOU TOO, PEOPLE ARE ALWAYS FINDING NEGATIVE SHIT TO SAY BOUT WAT EVER , BUT WEN SOMETHING POSITIVE HAPPENS YOU NEVER HEAR SHIT ! IF YOU WANT TO BUILD CARS AND LOWRIDE THEN DO IT IF NOT SIT BACK AND ENJOY THE VIEW, BUT DONT BRING EVERYONE DOWN WITH NEGATIVE COMMENTS.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Jun 6 2007, 10:08 AM~8052706
> *WE ARE ALL IN IT FOR THE SAME REASON TO BUILD CARS AND TO LOWRIDE, IF YOU BUY THE MAGAZINE THEN GOOD FOR YOU AND IF YOU DONT , FOR WAT EVER REASON THEN GOOD FOR YOU TOO, PEOPLE ARE ALWAYS FINDING NEGATIVE SHIT TO SAY BOUT WAT EVER , BUT WEN SOMETHING POSITIVE HAPPENS YOU NEVER HEAR SHIT ! IF YOU WANT TO BUILD CARS AND LOWRIDE THEN DO IT IF NOT SIT BACK AND ENJOY THE VIEW, BUT DONT BRING EVERYONE DOWN WITH NEGATIVE COMMENTS.
> *


MY THOUGHTS....EXACTLY.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

I GOT STUCK ON THIS TOPIC (TOO LONG)....WALLY'S FAULT

I BETTER GO BACK TO THE ROLLERZ ONLY TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jun 6 2007, 10:14 AM~8052740
> *I GOT STUCK ON THIS TOPIC (TOO LONG)....WALLY'S FAULT
> 
> I BETTER GO BACK TO THE ROLLERZ ONLY TOPIC  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

We are all guilty of talking and gossiping....so why get mad when someone voices their opinion and we dont agree?

If I cant take it, I should not dish it out!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

FUCK THE REST OF THE BULLSHIT...LET'S ALL RIDE!




Thats what I am talking about!


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 6 2007, 11:01 AM~8053015
> *We are all guilty of talking and gossiping....so why get mad when someone voices their opinion and we dont agree?
> 
> If I cant take it, I should not dish it out!
> *


WHOS MAD


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jun 6 2007, 11:03 AM~8053025
> *WHOS MAD
> *


By the looks of this post....there are some people mad at opinions being posted.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 6 2007, 11:06 AM~8053046
> *By the looks of this post....there are some people mad at opinions being posted.
> *


I DIDNT READ IT ALL :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jun 6 2007, 12:13 PM~8053099
> *I DIDNT READ IT ALL :biggrin:
> *


saul wild child vergas is on do you see him :wave:


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

What's up Big Dog.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Jun 6 2007, 11:16 AM~8053125
> *bought anything lately from property room ,  :biggrin:  :0
> *


YEP :biggrin: A CB FOR MY NARC CAR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jun 6 2007, 12:21 PM~8053164
> *YEP :biggrin:  A CB FOR MY NARC CAR :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


we got some lite bars that go on top of the cop cars buy one of those too


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jun 6 2007, 12:20 PM~8053160
> *What's up Big Dog.
> *


rumor has it ur in hawaii , are you walking at a nude beach, hopefully you shaved ur back and neck so you can get a good tan and so you dont clog up the bath tub at the hotel room fuken saul bin ladden :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Jun 6 2007, 11:21 AM~8053164
> *YEP :biggrin:  A CB FOR MY NARC CAR :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 6 2007, 10:06 AM~8053046
> *By the looks of this post....there are some people mad at opinions being posted.
> *


mad yes, this dude was talking shit about Joe Rays Dressed to kill.
"Yep, HIS Riviera with those lame murals" fuck that.
ANYBODY WOULD BE MAD if some clown disrespected, a car and club.
what would any of you fellas say if he talked shit about Santana,
or a Rollerz only car or a Premier car.
no need to disrespect A LEGEND.


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jun 4 2007, 11:20 AM~8038500
> *We originally had top 30 cars that was very be hard to do. Try only naming top 10 cars for every 10 years it's imposibble to get everybody on that list. We made the list of top 50. Right now I could name another 50 that should have been on there. Read there inserts and it will explain why there there. I can say that I'm proud to have worked on this issue.
> *



That's right, you can't please everyone out there but at least LRM tries...pass me a cheeseburger Saul-lee!
~M~
:biggrin:


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Jun 6 2007, 06:44 AM~8051508
> *WATCH WAT YOU SAY ABOUT MARIO, PEOPLE ARE GOING TO SAY HIS IN THE MAGAZINE CAUSE HE PAINTED LIFESTYLE CARS, YOU KNOW SHIT TALKERS
> *


NO MATTER WHAT U SAY ABOUT THE MAN HE WAS AND WILL CONTINUE TO BE THE GREATEST PAINTER EVER HANDS DOWN !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jun 6 2007, 11:53 AM~8053342
> *mad yes, this dude was talking shit about Joe Rays Dressed to kill.
> "Yep, HIS Riviera with those lame murals" fuck that.
> ANYBODY WOULD BE MAD if some clown disrespected, a car and club.
> ...



The other day, in another post, I posted a pic of a Truck that Mario Gomez painted for me. Some dude in Rhode Island, responds ...saying my flames, " suck ass" ....Hey, were talking a Candy Factory paint job. He went on to say he never seen a CF paint job he didnt like. I thought that was so funny...because this vato probably never seen a Mario paint job in person. But he is an expert...LOL! I did not even get mad....

Anyways, people are always gonna talk shit...thats the way it is.


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

everybody is entitled to their opinion even idiots, but before anyone comments you should first learn the history of the lifestyle (because it is a lifestyle not a sport a trend or a fad...)the people who contributed to the lifestyle, these top notch clubs out here who change the game year after year (shit how many clubs have u seen come and gone) and then u will barely begin to understand what it takes to live the lowriding lifestyle......and what it takes to keep it going!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 5 2007, 07:09 PM~8048135
> *I love the Santana car, and know what it means for alot of people, but its not one of the top 50 of all time.
> *



:uh: C'mon Jason! You must be kidding, right? 'Santana', 'Orange Nightmare', and 'Eight Ball '61' should have been on the list without question.


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 6 2007, 11:23 AM~8053516
> *The other day, in another post, I posted a pic of a Truck that  Mario Gomez painted for me. Some dude in Rhode Island, responds ...saying my flames, " suck ass" ....Hey, were talking a Candy Factory paint job. He went on to say he never seen a CF paint job he didnt like. I thought that was so funny...because this vato probably never seen a Mario paint job in person. But he is an expert...LOL! I did not even get mad....
> 
> Anyways, people are always gonna talk shit...thats the way it is.
> *


i seen that post, idt does suck ass. JOKING!
its not the same, if he said EL AMO, LEMONLAID or even your
LOWRIDER was lame, we would all be some fighting motherfuckers in here!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jun 6 2007, 12:56 PM~8053761
> *i seen that post, idt does suck ass. JOKING!
> its not the same, if he said EL AMO, LEMONLAID or even your
> LOWRIDER was lame, we would all be some fighting motherfuckers in here!
> *


Your right...but I was considering the source, ya know? I try not to offend anyone...I have my opinion, at times we need to be wise and hold our toungues. Some people dont....We all think differently. So, moral of the story is..to each his own.

I love LOWRIDING...I even taken time off and retired once. I always end up coming back!


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

TTT
NICE TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

bought it yesterday, i liked it


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

I picked it up today and really enjoy it.I need to learn more and with a mag like this coming out with a drop in the sea of knowledge that it can pass on is great atleast to me.I wish they could put one like this out every month....Like regular LRM and a throw back LRM with old issues reprinted so us young guys can get a school lesson and see where it all came from.I love the history in this mag even though it may be very small but still great to learn and have more respect for the guys who paved the way for the rest of us.

Anyways BLAH BLAH BLAH still a good issue lost of great pics.






I just did not care for thr donk lambo door part but that is just me


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Couldn't set it down.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I was surprised to see that my homie Sal's truck (Trokita Loca), wasn't mentioned in the top 50..... Yet, there is about 8 pics of the truck in the mag. :0 :0 I'm just glad it was shown. This magazine is a definetly a must have.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

i think i'm gonna steal it just so LRM..don't get my doe........they did'nt have my homie "buggs" hooptie in there :uh:


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

I SAW THE MAGAZINE LAST NIGHT AT 7-11. IT WAS A TRIP TO SEE SOME OF THE OLD PICS THEY HAVE IN THERE AND THE WAY THEY BROKE DOWN THE MAGAZINE INTO DIFFERENT SECTIONS WAS PRETTY COOL. OVERALL...ITS A GOOD MAGAZINE.....BUT!!! I WAS A LIL DISAPPOINTED IN THE SELECTION OF TOP 50....I MEAN C'MON NOW TOP 50 ACCORDING TO WHO? PRIMEDIA?


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 6 2007, 01:52 PM~8053732
> *:uh: C'mon Jason! You must be kidding, right? 'Santana', 'Orange Nightmare', and 'Eight Ball '61' should have been on the list without question.
> *


Its true those cars had features that other cars didnt have back then, and started a trend in lowriding from then tell now.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jun 7 2007, 01:41 PM~8061128
> *Its true those cars had features that other cars didnt have back then, and started a trend in lowriding from then tell now.
> *


If thats the case, where's the other cars from my list? How come no "Crazy Art" (the painter) cars are included?


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jun 7 2007, 01:41 PM~8061128
> *Its true those cars had features that other cars didnt have back then, and started a trend in lowriding from then tell now.
> *


SANTANA PUT ANY CAR OF THAT TIME UP NEXT TO IT .....BET THEY GET SMOKED...........SKIP HOP OR JUMP OVER THE FACT ANYWAY YOU WANNA ....THAT CAR SHOULD HAVE BEEN UP IN THERE ...WAS IT BECAUSE A BLACKMAN OWNED IT???? :uh:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Joe Ray and the staff at LRM done a great job with this mag , you cant please everyone all the time .
Breaking down 50 best? everyone has there own they like.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 7 2007, 02:56 PM~8061620
> *If thats the case, where's the other cars from my list? How come no "Crazy Art" (the painter) cars are included?
> *


:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jun 7 2007, 04:04 PM~8061996
> *:scrutinize: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 this car is off the hook :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Who ruled on Whittier?


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:biggrin: ELA SHERIFF'S DEPT.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## SEXXXYLATINABUNNY (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by happy hoppy_@Jun 4 2007, 07:49 PM~8042616
> *I posted this on another web site, I think it belongs here. we were talking about joe ray as new editor of LRM.
> Lets see if joe has any influence on LRM mag.
> in the article about the 50 top feature cars of the last 30 years what  car is the very 1st one??
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 7 2007, 04:22 PM~8062096
> *Who ruled on Whittier?
> 
> 
> ...


Just in case people didint see the last page.


----------



## Wackzaco (Mar 22, 2007)

I have an idea.

Instead of just throwing out names of cars that people think should be on the list. 
Why not everybody who has an opinion pick and choose which cars you would take out and which cars you would replace them with?

There’s going to be differences of opinion but it might be interesting to see what people choose.

Here's mine: 
Trade Touch of Gold for Santana
Trade Southside Sesenta for The Star Car
Trade The Passion for Nostalgia Sleeper


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jun 7 2007, 06:24 PM~8062118
> *:biggrin: ELA SHERIFF'S DEPT.
> 
> 
> ...


HEY AL DO YOU WEAR TIGHT PANTS LIKE THAT....??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Jun 6 2007, 12:40 PM~8053643
> *everybody is entitled to their opinion even idiots, but before anyone comments you should first learn the history of the lifestyle (because it is a lifestyle not a sport a trend or a fad...)the people who contributed to the lifestyle, these top notch clubs out  here who change the game year after year (shit how many clubs have u seen come and gone) and then u will barely begin to understand what it takes to live the lowriding lifestyle......and what it takes to keep it going!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: to the bolded part.


I have to agree. Allot of folks (Including myself) are merely standing on the shoulders of successes. Some never cared to look down street of history that was paved for us. I think LRM did a good job based on the amount of pages you can put in a magazine.


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 7 2007, 07:03 PM~8062907
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  to the bolded part.
> I have to agree.  Allot of folks (Including myself) are merely standing on the shoulders of successes.  Some never cared to look down street of history that was paved for us.  I think LRM did a good job based on the amount of pages you can put in a magazine.
> *


----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)

No sabor :uh:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jun 5 2007, 05:40 PM~8047941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this car would have been top 50 if went all out on the interior


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jun 7 2007, 05:04 PM~8061996
> *:scrutinize: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


naw


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

when were these 2 featured


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

What Happen?


----------



## Dolle (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jun 7 2007, 10:27 PM~8063368
> *this car would have been top 50 if went all out on the interior
> *


imo that car should have been top 50 anyways it was a trend setter like I have heard so many people say it blurd the line between street car and show car and that is what it is all about


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

WHERES THE BIG TIME CARS FROM THE 70'S ??????


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jun 7 2007, 08:28 PM~8063383
> *naw
> *


That car was built and painted in the 70's by some of the BEST craftsmen this sport has ever had. You should learn more of your history.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA+Jun 7 2007, 05:04 PM~8061996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was the name of the Rivi in the top right of the pictures here????

Or is it technical ecstasy????


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Jun 7 2007, 09:04 PM~8063683
> *X100.000.000.02
> What was the name of the Rivi in the top right of the pictures here????
> 
> ...


Thats Technical Extacy as seen in Boulevard Nights.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 7 2007, 10:07 PM~8063706
> *Thats Technical Extacy as seen in Boulevard Nights.
> *


So the picture is of the car in later days then with the flames on the hood?

Also do you have any more of that Rivi that you could post?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Jun 7 2007, 09:09 PM~8063716
> *So the picture is of the car in later days then with the flames on the hood?
> 
> Also do you have any more of that Rivi that you could post?
> *


Check our topic.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Am I posting in the wrong topic?


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Everyone's opinion of a top 50 would just about be different according to their own tastes. I don't see how anyone could narrow it down, with some of the best cars not really even showcased at a common event or at all in public. There are countless clubs or individuals that don't like the "politics" of LRM shows and don't even show except at local fundraisers and such. Also, having grown up in EPT, I know that some of the cars that I remember as an 8 yr old weren't ever in magazines (since none existed) or in other "shows" other than the weekend cruise at Ascarate Park at Western Playland, but that doesn't make them any less creditworthy. I don't have any gripes about ANY of the choices, I just have respect for all the people that tried to give us (the highly judgemental viewing public) something to ponder over...it had to be alot of sleepless nights!  

Alrato,
Robert


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

This was Mario Gomez's LTD that he built around 1975. He sold it to this fool in the picture. OLD SCHOOL, HUH? I remember cruising around in this car as a kid....so when I grew up, he talked me into painting my car Butterscotch...it was his favorite color. :biggrin:


----------



## Wackzaco (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 7 2007, 09:59 PM~8063652
> *WHERES THE BIG TIME CARS FROM THE 70'S ??????
> *



So which cars would you take out and what cars would you replace them with?

50 Top Feature Vehicles from 77-2007?


----------



## ChinCheQeR (Jun 8, 2007)

SHUP......I THINK THE 30 YEARS IS BANGING!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 7 2007, 09:42 PM~8063515
> *imo that car should have been top 50 anyways it was a trend setter like I have heard so many people say it blurd the line between street car and show car and that is what it is all about
> *


yea u got a point


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 7 2007, 11:03 PM~8064059
> *
> Am I posting in the wrong topic?
> *


Black Moses?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jun 7 2007, 08:37 PM~8063471
> *when were these 2 featured
> 
> 
> ...


The bottom one had a few candids in the mag.


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

nice topic


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 6 2007, 01:52 PM~8053732
> *:uh: C'mon Jason! You must be kidding, right? 'Santana', 'Orange Nightmare', and 'Eight Ball '61' should have been on the list without question.
> *


Its interesting to see how widely varied the opinions are from one person to the next on this subject. Just gotta remember that everyone is using their own criteria to critique the list though... im sure you could ask 100 people for their "Top 50" list and you would get 100 different lists.

But its good that way.... it ensures theres always going to be variety in lowriding... if everyone liked blue 64's with white tops, it would be pretty boring.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Jun 7 2007, 10:05 PM~8064073
> *Everyone's opinion of a top 50 would just about be different according to their own tastes.  I don't see how anyone could narrow it down, with some of the best cars not really even showcased at a common event or at all in public.  There are countless clubs or individuals that don't like the "politics" of LRM shows and don't even show except at local fundraisers and such.  Also, having grown up in EPT, I know that some of the cars that I remember as an 8 yr old weren't ever in magazines (since none existed) or in other "shows" other than the weekend cruise at Ascarate Park at Western Playland, but that doesn't make them any less creditworthy.  I don't have any gripes about ANY of the choices, I just have respect for all the people that tried to give us (the highly judgemental viewing public) something to ponder over...it had to be alot of sleepless nights!
> 
> Alrato,
> ...


well said.......i guess that's the point.... a lot of folks are making LRM magazine the last stop in information.... stop telling us and start asking us ...you'll find youself up to date with reality....in all my years except for a few times...has anyone said LRM is here....you need to hire some roving reporters and catch up with this lowriding thing! :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jun 7 2007, 08:27 PM~8063368
> *this car would have been top 50 if went all out on the interior
> *


.....will come back with more pic's...the engin was off the hook for it's time.....BET!...the trunk was crazy cool....everything was chromed i mean everything seen or not seen....even with stock interior...[it was ment for the street]...can't be driving in some fuzz ball interior......it still would beat most cars in overall judging at the time......and because it was the main car in "SUNDAY DRIVER"....[THE MOVIE]....shown all over the world.....guess what the rest rest of the world would say about it not even getting a 1 inch pic in LOWRIDER MAGAZINE....are you nuts, blind, or just plain stupid? :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 6 2007, 02:27 PM~8051690
> *My friend G'z car. It's a legend to us that ride on the streets on L.A., especially the homies from Compton, Crenshaw and South Central. G would street-ride, travel outta state and put a full display on with this car. Probably the best white based patterned car ever painted. Out of all the cars mentioned, I cant believe the Tanna wasin't on the list. But oh'well. Much love to G and the Santana..Get home soon.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: X2


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Jun 6 2007, 05:47 AM~8050558
> *YOU SOUND LIKE A JEALOUS AND IGNORANT PERSON.
> WHAT KIND OF LOW RIDER DO YOU HAVE, A FUCKIN RAT ROD OR A DONK?
> PEOPLE NEED TO DO THERE HOME WORK BEFORE THEY TALK SHIT
> ...


I'm not on anyside,but i don't think this dudes a hater.He just pionted out some facts about this issue.But lifestyles is one of the best clubs out there,and they should get there respect in this issue,if you ask me.But just don't overlook other clubs that have also played there part in this game.Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jun 8 2007, 02:13 PM~8065265
> *.....will come back with more pic's...the engin was off the hook for it's time.....BET!...the trunk was crazy cool....everything was chromed  i mean everything seen or not seen....even with stock interior...[it was ment for the street]...can't be driving in some fuzz ball interior......it still would beat most cars in overall judging at the time......and because it was the main car in "SUNDAY DRIVER"....[THE MOVIE]....shown all over the world.....guess what the rest rest of the world would say about it not even getting a 1 inch pic in LOWRIDER MAGAZINE....are you nuts, blind, or just plain stupid? :uh:
> *


x10 We don't get no love.But it's cool We still do our thang.MAJESTICS BABY. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 8 2007, 01:30 AM~8064730
> *Black Moses?
> *


YUP!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

STAR CAR, ELVIS CAR, TECNICLE EXTACY, PURA ONDA, SEX PISTOL, GYPSY ROSE, INNER VISIONS, LOCO '64, ALTERED IMAGE, ETC....

-IMPERIAL MATERIAL-


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 7 2007, 06:52 PM~8062846
> *HEY AL DO YOU WEAR TIGHT PANTS LIKE THAT....??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 7 2007, 09:35 PM~8063896
> *
> 
> 
> ...



these 2 Riv's dominated the RG Canning Car Shows back in my day.

Technical Ecstacy

Sex Pistol

These paint jobs kicked some ass. Crazy Art sprayed some of the baddest paint jobs of that era. I was lucky enough to be apart of this great time in Lowriding history.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jun 8 2007, 07:56 AM~8065424
> *these 2 Riv's dominated the RG Canning Car Shows back in my day.
> 
> Technical Ecstacy
> ...


got both of tho's mag's in my collection..bust out some Q-VO'S sombody! :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

i REALLY need to see taht for reals


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jun 6 2007, 07:50 AM~8051838
> *OK, HERE I GO...CAPS NO LESS......EVERYBODY TAKING SIDES....S*HIT... RAY CHARLES CAN SEE THAT.....THE ISSUE OFF THE HOOK...LRM GOD BLESS YA....BUT, DON'T THINK YOUR S*HIT DON'T STINK.....I CAN SAY, NOTHING IS PERFECT....AND EVEN THE HOMIES WHO COMPLAIN GOT SOME GOOD POINTS SO ALL YOU CHEERLEADERS FOR LRM BE CAREFUL OF THAT POM POM ACTION......PEOPLE WHO ARE DEAD SERIOUS ABOUT THIS ONLY WANT THE BEST FOR THE FUTURE.....THEY WANT TO CORRECT MISTAKES AND BUILD ON THE POSITIVE AND  ALREADY ESTABLISHED FOUNDATION THAT HAS COME FROM SO MANY LOWRIDERS WHO GAVE THEIR TIME AND MONEY TO THIS SPORT....HELL, I DAMM NEAR THINK I'VE SEEN IT ALL......AND GUESS WHAT? THE BEST IS YET TO COME .........IF......WE.......START ACTING LIKE BROTHERS...FAMILY....AND GIVE THE YOUNGER GENERATION A REASON TO CONTINUE THIS SPORT...........AMEN?  :biggrin:
> *



AMEN BROTHER PRICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jun 8 2007, 08:12 AM~8065508
> *:biggrin: got both of tho's mag's in my collection..bust out some Q-VO'S sombody! :biggrin:
> *


TONIGHT


----------



## Wackzaco (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 8 2007, 08:30 AM~8065326
> *STAR CAR, ELVIS CAR, TECNICLE EXTACY, PURA ONDA, SEX PISTOL, GYPSY ROSE, INNER VISIONS, LOCO '64, ALTERED IMAGE, ETC....
> 
> -IMPERIAL MATERIAL-
> *


Pura Onda, Gypsy Rose, Loco 64 & Altered Image are in the top 50

So in order to put your other choices some have to come out. So I ask again. *Which ones would YOU take out?*


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Picked mine up yesterday. Immediately went back in and bought a second for my son. Best one I've seen out in a while! I have been reading and collecting Lowriding Magazine since the first issue. I still look forward to the next issue as I did 30 years ago. Having said that....there are changes I would make. I am not a Donk fan. I don't consider a lifted car with large wheels to be a "lowrider". I would also take out all of the big rim ads. But rather than sit here and complain and boycott one of the few venues willing to show the positive side of lowriding, I would reccomend that you send letters in expressing your opinion. If we all boycotted, LRM would go under and we would loose an important part of our history. Used to be there were Chicanos, pachucos, homeboys, carnales, whatever you wanted to call yourselves. We loved and lived lowriding. There was none of this bloods, crips crap. How many of you have heard of "Conquer and Divide"? It's a way to beat those you are trying to get rid of by causing them to fight each other. Wake up carnales! It's time to go back to traditional ways where we all stand together. That's where "La Raza" comes from. It's a shame many don't understand that today. The newspapers report on gang violence every day. LRM and other new mags report on shows and fundraisers. It's time to quit hating and put to use what we have at our disposal. If you dont like your surroundings, I challenge you all to stand up and change them for the better. Be an example! It seems lately all of our Raza in places of power are forgetting this and making us all look bad. Times are getting bad. Take a look around and look at all of the people nationwide complaining about the immigrants. Immigration is a border issue (all borders and all races), not a Mexican issue. The average American out there is using this as an excuse to hate on Mexicans though. For those of you that don't know, it's called racism. The more we mess up, the more ammo we give them. Negative publicity will create negative laws to deal with us and our lifestyles. Step up and set an example.


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

As for the 50 cars....it says it was originally supposed to be 30. They had to draw the line somewhere. *LRM, if you are reading this* .....I reccomend putting a new section in your rag. Show an important car from the past each month with details and interviews from those around today to describe what it took back then. I also would have put a section in the 30 year issue going over fashion trends of the late 70's (baggies, Stacey Adams, etc.). I would have shown pictures of the regular everyday people at car shows and at the park, afterall...Lowriding is about the lifestyle, not just the cars.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Jun 8 2007, 12:09 PM~8066848
> *As for the 50 cars....it says it was originally supposed to be 30. They had to draw the line somewhere. LRM, if you are reading this .....I reccomend putting a new section in your rag. Show an important car from the past each month with details and interviews from those around today to describe what it took back then. I also would have put a section in the 30 year issue going over fashion trends of the late 70's (baggies, Stacey Adams, etc.). I would have shown pictures of the regular everyday people at car shows and at the park, afterall...Lowriding is about the lifestyle, not just the cars.
> *



that would be a nice addition i would like to see


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2007, 11:30 AM~8066976
> *that would be a nice addition i would like to see
> *


i recommended that to saul also, a "where are they now" section.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wackzaco_@Jun 8 2007, 11:39 AM~8066661
> *Pura Onda, Gypsy Rose, Loco 64 & Altered Image are in the top 50
> 
> So in order to put your other choices some have to come out. So I ask again. Which ones would YOU take out?
> *


To be honest with you, I don't care which ones they would remove to include the cars I mentioned. But if I HAD to choose, It would be ANY of the cars on that list built after 1980. The Imperial cars on my list were dominate, and I meant just that...DOMINATE in there time, which was an era of Lowriding "hayday" (the 70's) on the street, show, media and in the entire country. To NOT include them in a list of 50 is incompetent in my view. 

I respect and support LRM for a good issue but my views are mine and I'm sure MANY agree with'em.

Also, to not include the Santana?....pleeez. :uh:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jun 7 2007, 04:12 PM~8061696
> *SANTANA  PUT ANY CAR OF THAT TIME UP NEXT TO IT .....BET THEY GET SMOKED...........SKIP HOP OR JUMP OVER THE FACT ANYWAY YOU WANNA ....THAT CAR SHOULD HAVE BEEN UP IN THERE ...WAS IT BECAUSE A BLACKMAN OWNED IT???? :uh:
> *


We all know should know the past of LRM fucking up...From when the Petersen Automotive Museum problem, the museum basically counted on LRM to get facts for the exhibit. That problem started the protest of buying the magazine and is still going on today. I still buy the magazine depending on whats featured in there but that doesnt count. Most peoples perception of Lowriding is a Hispanic culture, just like Hot Rodding thats mostly a cacausion race thing, but thats totally false. Theres no telling where it came from and to tell the truth I dont care. The racial shit doesnt matter as much to me as a older person would care. *I WONT BE THE FIRST TO SAY THAT I BELIEVE LRM HAS ALWAYS BEEN BULLSHITING AND KEEPING SHIT IN THE CLOSET. I GUESS THAT BRINGS THEM MONEY LIKE IN RIM ADS & ETC. :yes: THIS IS MY OPINION, NOTE IM ONLY 17 LETS GO LOWRIDING!  *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Jun 8 2007, 02:03 PM~8066808
> *Picked mine up yesterday. Immediately went back in and bought a second for my son. Best one I've seen out in a while! I have been reading and collecting Lowriding Magazine since the first issue. I still look forward to the next issue as I did 30 years ago. Having said that....there are changes I would make. I am not a Donk fan. I don't consider a lifted car with large wheels to be a "lowrider". I would also take out all of the big rim ads. But rather than sit here and complain and boycott one of the few venues willing to show the positive side of lowriding, I would reccomend that you send letters in expressing your opinion. If we all boycotted, LRM would go under and we would loose an important part of our history. Used to be there were Chicanos, pachucos, homeboys, carnales, whatever you wanted to call yourselves. We loved and lived lowriding. There was none of this bloods, crips crap. How many of you have heard of "Conquer and Divide"? It's a way to beat those you are trying to get rid of by causing them to fight each other. Wake up carnales! It's time to go back to traditional ways where we all stand together. That's where "La Raza" comes from. It's a shame many don't understand that today. The newspapers report on gang violence every day. LRM and other new mags report on shows and fundraisers. It's time to quit hating and put to use what we have at our disposal. If you dont like your surroundings, I challenge you all to stand up and change them for the better. Be an example! It seems lately all of our Raza in places of power are forgetting this and making us all look bad. Times are getting bad. Take a look around and look at all of the people nationwide complaining about the immigrants. Immigration is a border issue (all borders and all races), not a Mexican issue. The average American out there is using this as an excuse to hate on Mexicans though. For those of you that don't know, it's called racism. The more we mess up, the more ammo we give them. Negative publicity will create negative laws to deal with us and our lifestyles. Step up and set an example.
> *



WELL PUT DAMN IT


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Having finally picked up the issue and looked at the "top 50" list, it's obvious there was not enough thought put into the list. There were no cars from the late '70's excecpt for the 'Gypsy Rose' and 'Dressed To Kill'. Most of the cars on the list were from the late '80's on through today. That's not a thorough representation of the last 30 years. Also, how can the 'Hollywood'/'Las Vegas' car be listed twice? It's practically the same car just upgraded.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I gotta get this issue....isn't Hollywood the pink custom and Las Vegas an all out show car? I'd have to agree that not enough pre-88 lows seem to be listed. Just off the top of my head, the Star Car is a major miss.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 8 2007, 03:33 PM~8067342
> *To be honest with you, I don't care which ones they would remove to include the cars I mentioned. But if I HAD to choose, It would be ANY of the cars on that list built after 1980. The Imperial cars on my list were dominate, and I meant just that...DOMINATE in there time, which was an era of Lowriding "hayday" (the 70's) on the street, show, media and in the entire country. To NOT include them in a list of 50 is incompetent in my view.
> 
> I respect and support LRM for a good issue but my views are mine and I'm sure MANY agree with'em.
> ...


star car and elvis car are too similar to hollywood IMO. maybe they could have left out hollywood and replaced it with star car or elvis car, would have been weird to have 3 cars with almost the exact same style paint jobs.


and to the guy that mentioned a monthly where are they now feature, hell yeah, that would be sooooooo kool. you hear/read that LRM!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 8 2007, 03:50 PM~8068080
> *I gotta get this issue....isn't Hollywood the pink custom and Las Vegas an all out show car?  I'd have to agree that not enough pre-88 lows seem to be listed.  Just off the top of my head, the Star Car is a major miss.
> *


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 8 2007, 04:03 PM~8068164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so which one's the Hollywood?


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

2nd time my post was erased? Funny to me, they must be afraid of my opinion...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 8 2007, 04:06 PM~8067851
> *Having finally picked up the issue and looked at the "top 50" list, it's obvious there was not enough thought put into the list. There were no cars from the late '70's excecpt for the 'Gypsy Rose' and 'Dressed To Kill'. Most of the cars on the list were from the late '80's on through today. That's not a thorough representation of the last 30 years. Also, how can the 'Hollywood'/'Las Vegas' car be listed twice? It's practically the same car just upgraded.
> *


Well, it was the top 50 featured rides from the last 30 years of the mag..... and the magazine only had 3 years worth of issues (not always monthly) to pick from in the late 70's, then the magazine didnt exist from 1984 (i think, or 85?) until it was brought back in 1988 by Alberto and El Larry.... so that only leaves a few years of magazine features to choose from during that time period..... so naturally theres going to be more from later years.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 8 2007, 05:15 PM~8068232
> *Well, it was the top 50 featured rides from the last 30 years of the mag..... and the magazine only had 3 years worth of issues (not always monthly) to pick from in the late 70's, then the magazine didnt exist from 1984 (i think, or 85?) until it was brought back in 1988 by Alberto and El Larry.... so that only leaves a few years of magazine features to choose from during that time period..... so naturally theres going to be more from later years.
> *


damn you beat me to it...I wanted to be the one to state the obvious...lol


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

People keep saying the Santana car was ahead of its time, i dont agree.... its a nice car though, id roll the fuck out of it. If you want to include a car that was ahead of its time that deserves top 50, i would vote for Zuess' red 64 hardtop "Mr Blvd"... now that car was truely ahead of its time. But i dont believe this car was ever featured in LRM, so it cant be included in the top 50 featured rides, too bad, it deserves it.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

I have a question I know I'll get blasted for but...is Star Car lauded because it was a car that has been around since the 70's thus an OG car or because people like it and the craftmanship and work on the car? These days not many people show love for FORDs of any era but yet some people just love this car..


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 8 2007, 05:31 PM~8068322
> *People keep saying the Santana car was ahead of its time, i dont agree.... its a nice car though, id roll the fuck out of it. If you want to include a car that was ahead of its time that deserves top 50, i would vote for Zuess' red 64 hardtop "Mr Blvd"... now that car was truely ahead of its time. But i dont believe this car was ever featured in LRM, so it cant be included in the top 50 featured rides, too bad, it deserves it.
> *


Santana is to bonafide street riders and self proclaimed OG street riders alike the epitome of what a lowrider should be...streetable but yet show worthy shit..but shit it wasn't half the car of Charlie's 8 Ball...that was a car that was ahead of it's time...street riders have been putting show worthy type cars on the street for awhile now that was just the first to make cover..top 50? no...nice as hell though..


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 8 2007, 07:07 PM~8068190
> *so which one's the Hollywood?
> *


ALL OF THESE ARE INCARNATIONS OF THE SAME CAR...

Wild Cherry

















Pink Floyd



















Hollywood


























Las Vegas


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 8 2007, 06:03 PM~8068532
> *ALL OF THESE ARE INCARNATIONS OF THE SAME CAR...
> 
> Wild Cherry
> ...


THESE PICS ARE FOR ALL YOU HATERS OUT THERE THAT DONT HAVE NOTHING BETTER TO DO BUT JUST TALK SHIT, LOVE US OR HATE US YOUR STILL THINKING BOUT US, LIKE MY SHOW SIGN SAYS, THE CLUB YOU LOVE TO HATE LIFESTYLE LOS ANGELES :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

A lot of people that post their opinions on the cars that should be in the top 50, (or that insinuate are the best) have probably never seen the car(s) in person. I am sorry, but there are those who base these opinions on pictures they have seen in the magazine. I hope some of you don't come out of a bag on me....but thats the way is.....NO DISRESPECT.

One thing for sure, this last issue has stirred up some contoversy. Thats okay, It was getting boring around here any how! 

Everyone is entitled to their opinion,so I thought I would give mine.

PEACE!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 8 2007, 06:49 PM~8068964
> *A lot of people that post their opinions on the cars that should be in the top 50, (or that insinuate are the best) have probably never seen the car(s) in person. I am sorry, but there are those who base these opinions on pictures they have seen in the magazine. I hope some of you don't come out of a bag on me....but thats the way is.....NO DISRESPECT.
> 
> One thing for sure, this last issue has stirred up some contoversy. Thats okay, It was getting boring around here any how!
> ...


Maybe so, and I won't take your comment to heart because I've seen the cars I mentioned in person and MANY pictures of them nobody has seen but my question to you is does it really matter if the individual who gives an opinion has seen the car in person or not? Does that make the car they mention any less viable or worthy?


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 8 2007, 07:18 PM~8069084
> *Maybe so, and I won't take your comment to heart because I've seen the cars I mentioned in person and MANY pictures of them nobody has seen but my question to you is does it really matter if the individual who gives an opinion has seen the car in person or not? Does that make the car they mention any less viable or worthy?
> *


A picture cannot describe craftsmanship, preparation, detail or quality. These particulars are only noticed in person. 


It is up to you as an individual to decide whether or not, if that opinion is viable or worthy. I was only pointing out facts, it is for you to decide.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*wow... this has been a hot topic that i read everynight....* :wow:
*i dont have the magazine yet so i can't comment.....i'll kep my .2 cents to myself...*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 8 2007, 07:47 PM~8069243
> *A picture cannot describe craftsmanship, preparation, detail or quality. These particulars are only noticed in person.
> It is up to you as an individual to decide whether or not, if that opinion is viable or worthy.  I was only pointing out facts, it is for you to decide.
> *


I understand your point, I really do.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

It is my pleasure to converse with a gentleman....it really is. 

Now Playing:









My Favorite 62...by Far! One bad ass 62! By the way, I had the pleasure of viewing this fine automobile in person.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 8 2007, 06:15 PM~8068232
> *Well, it was the top 50 featured rides from the last 30 years of the mag..... and the magazine only had 3 years worth of issues (not always monthly) to pick from in the late 70's, then the magazine didnt exist from 1984 (i think, or 85?) until it was brought back in 1988 by Alberto and El Larry.... so that only leaves a few years of magazine features to choose from during that time period..... so naturally theres going to be more from later years.
> *


What you posted may be true, but that's no excuse for excluding those that were featured no matter how the magazine was being published back then. You mentioned 3 years ('77-'80?) of feature vehicles. OK. Well, what happened to the remaining years ('80-'85)? I know there were cars featured then that were worthy of being mentioned in the top 50.

You compared 'Mr. Blvd.' to the 'Santana'. That comparison can be it's own topic, but were discussing cars featured in LRM. The 'Santana' was featured in LRM and should have been on the list instead of 'Freshly Squeezed' and 'Touch of Gold'. Those cars were mentioned due to the fact they appeared in a motion picture. They are great cars without a doubt, but to feature them over the 'Santana'?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

I think we have lost sight of what LRM has done with this issue. its not about the best 50 cars ever built. its about shining some light of cars of the past. Yeah theres cars that should have been in the mag but there not that doesnt mean there are less worthy of being in there. For most of us who never seen any of these cars in person or in mags we should appreciate that they have done this. just my .02


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

You know that it is funny how people bring this up after the fact. I had them create a section what was your favorite lowrider featured in LRM on our website the answers were crazy some said a 64 Impala others did mentioned cars like Anthony's 63. 
Tyrone I had to do the list and I told people that I would take the hit or explain why them cars are in there. These were "Our" top 50 as nobody stepped to the game and suggested anything. I looked at this as neutral as possible and everycomment there about why that car got picked justified why it was there. Before this issue went to print I asked Topo who was a Ex Imperial about this list and what he thought he was like wow as he was mostly honored to even be mentioned in there. I showed it to Indio of South Side and he gave me his blessings as he thought the list was pretty neutral. So I ran with what I had, Ralph never said anything about this list that I had created bottom line it's done and over with. If you don't like it don't buy it, but like I said before I'm really proud of this issue and I know that I can't please everybody. My appologies to everybody that got left out. But like James said it's time for me to drink some more drinks on that beach James was talking about.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2007, 07:35 PM~8069501
> *I think we have lost sight of what LRM has done with this issue. its not about the best 50 cars ever built. its about shining some light of cars of the past. Yeah theres cars that should have been in the mag but there not that doesnt mean there are less worthy of being in there. For most of us who never seen any of these cars in person or in mags we should appreciate that they have done this. just my .02
> *


:werd: some people are just cheerleading and some just have biased because they know the owner's of cars they _feel_ should have been featured


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

No matter what cars were on the list someone would be mad that thier favorite car wasn't on the list.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jun 8 2007, 08:43 PM~8069548
> *You know that it is funny how people bring this up after the fact. I had them create a section what was your favorite lowrider featured in LRM on our website the answers were crazy some said a 64 Impala others did mentioned cars like Anthony's 63.
> Tyrone I had to do the list and I told  people that I would take the hit or explain why them cars are in there. These were "Our" top 50 as nobody stepped to the game and suggested anything. I looked at this as neutral as possible and everycomment there about why that car got picked justified why it was there. Before this issue went to print I asked Topo who was a Ex Imperial about this list and what he thought he was like wow as he was mostly honored to even be mentioned in there. I showed it to Indio of South Side and he gave me his blessings as he thought the list was pretty neutral. So I ran with what I had, Ralph never said anything about this list that I had created bottom line it's done and over with. If you don't like it don't buy it, but like I said before I'm really proud of this issue and I know that I can't please everybody. My appologies to everybody that got left out. But like James said it's time for me to drink some more drinks on that beach James was talking about.
> *



Saul..

Whats life without a little drama?

I bought the magazine.....hey, If I would have picked the Top 50....people would not be happy. But...all this drama just inspires people as well!

By the way, you left out a nice pic of SUMMER MADNESS!!!  :0


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WildChild_@Jun 8 2007, 10:43 PM~8069548
> *You know that it is funny how people bring this up after the fact. I had them create a section what was your favorite lowrider featured in LRM on our website the answers were crazy some said a 64 Impala others did mentioned cars like Anthony's 63.
> Tyrone I had to do the list and I told  people that I would take the hit or explain why them cars are in there. These were "Our" top 50 as nobody stepped to the game and suggested anything. I looked at this as neutral as possible and everycomment there about why that car got picked justified why it was there. Before this issue went to print I asked Topo who was a Ex Imperial about this list and what he thought he was like wow as he was mostly honored to even be mentioned in there. I showed it to Indio of South Side and he gave me his blessings as he thought the list was pretty neutral. So I ran with what I had, Ralph never said anything about this list that I had created bottom line it's done and over with. If you don't like it don't buy it, but like I said before I'm really proud of this issue and I know that I can't please everybody. My appologies to everybody that got left out. But like James said it's time for me to drink some more drinks on that beach James was talking about.
> *


I appreciate your courage and honesty with this topic, but you could have consulted other people or sources. For example, you posted a poll on LRM's website. Well, what's the traffic on LRM's website compared to LIL? If anything, your poll should have been posted on LIL. Also, you consulted an ex-Imperial. Why not consult a current member of Imperials? 'Technical Ectasy' not being mentioned before 'Freshly Squeezed' or 'Touch of Gold'? I thought 'Boulevards Nights' was a major movie for the lowriding community back then? 

What's done is done. It cannot be taken back and you did print a disclaimer that some would not agree with the list.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 9 2007, 03:20 AM~8069418
> *What you posted may be true, but that's no excuse for excluding those that were featured no matter how the magazine was being published back then. You mentioned 3 years ('77-'80?) of feature vehicles. OK. Well, what happened to the remaining years ('80-'85)? I know there were cars featured then that were worthy of being mentioned in the top 50.
> 
> You compared 'Mr. Blvd.' to the 'Santana'. That comparison can be it's own topic, but were discussing cars featured in LRM. The 'Santana' was featured in LRM and should have been on the list instead of 'Freshly Squeezed' and 'Touch of Gold'. Those cars were mentioned due to the fact they appeared in a motion picture. They are great cars without a doubt, but to feature them over the 'Santana'?
> *


Thats what i was thinking.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 8 2007, 09:10 PM~8069713
> *I appreciate your courage and honesty with this topic, but you could have consulted other people or sources. For example, you posted a poll on LRM's website. Well, what's the traffic on LRM's website compared to LIL? If anything, your poll should have been posted on LIL. Also, you consulted an ex-Imperial. Why not consult a current member of Imperials? 'Technical Ectasy' not being mentioned before 'Freshly Squeezed' or 'Touch of Gold'? I thought 'Boulevards Nights' was a major movie for the lowriding community back then?
> 
> What's done is done. It cannot be taken back and you did print a disclaimer that some would not agree with the list.
> *



because it lowrider magazine not layitlow magazine. what would have made the difference from an ex-imperial to a current member?


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 8 2007, 08:10 PM~8069713
> *I appreciate your courage and honesty with this topic, but you could have consulted other people or sources. For example, you posted a poll on LRM's website. Well, what's the traffic on LRM's website compared to LIL? If anything, your poll should have been posted on LIL. Also, you consulted an ex-Imperial. Why not consult a current member of Imperials? 'Technical Ectasy' not being mentioned before 'Freshly Squeezed' or 'Touch of Gold'? I thought 'Boulevards Nights' was a major movie for the lowriding community back then?
> 
> What's done is done. It cannot be taken back and you did print a disclaimer that some would not agree with the list.
> *


That's true, but he doesn't work for LIL, so maybe his sources had to come directly from the site :dunno: and I'm sure he knows what he is doing, its not his first day  and I'm not swinging on his nuts, but I know you have a biased for SANTANA :yes:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Anyways,

Now Playing!


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2007, 08:18 PM~8069768
> *because it lowrider magazine not layitlow magazine. what would have made the difference from an ex-imperial to a current member?
> *


Just noticed we highlighted the same part and gave the same argument :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

alright topfan time to bust out my mags ill post them in the other thread in post your rides


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 8 2007, 09:20 PM~8069783
> *Anyways,
> 
> Now Playing!
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 8 2007, 09:24 PM~8069813
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2007, 11:18 PM~8069768
> *because it lowrider magazine not layitlow magazine. what would have made the difference from an ex-imperial to a current member?
> *


I know Saul works for LRM, but what's the traffic on their site compared to this one? He consulted outside sources ('Topo', 'Indio'), so why not conduct a poll on LIL also?

Consulting a current member as compared to an ex-member is a fine line. If anything consulting a current member with with more years in the game would be more appropiate (i.e. someone that was around in the early years).


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 8 2007, 09:31 PM~8069833
> *I know Saul works for LRM, but what's the traffic on their site compared to this one? He consulted outside sources ('Topo', 'Indio'), so why not conduct a poll on LIL also?
> 
> Consulting a current member as compared to an ex-member is a fine line. If anything consulting a current member with with more years in the game would be more appropiate (i.e. someone that was around in the early years).
> *


LIL? Nobody has a clue here!  

That is why I am here... to school you youngsters!

CLASS IN SESSION!!!


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 8 2007, 09:31 PM~8069833
> *I know Saul works for LRM, but what's the traffic on their site compared to this one? He consulted outside sources ('Topo', 'Indio'), so why not conduct a poll on LIL also?
> 
> Consulting a current member as compared to an ex-member is a fine line. If anything consulting a current member with with more years in the game would be more appropiate (i.e. someone that was around in the early years).
> *



so he should have taken a poll where everyone bitches and cries about lrm? as far as i know indio has been around since the early years


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 8 2007, 09:34 PM~8069847
> *LIL? Nobody has a clue here!
> 
> Thats why Im here... to school you youngsters!
> ...




ding ding schools in :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE DOGGSTAR_@Jun 4 2007, 02:16 PM~8037545
> *:0 ...was the issue called the 50 cars you'll never see on the street???
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 8 2007, 08:31 PM~8069833
> *I know Saul works for LRM, but what's the traffic on their site compared to this one? He consulted outside sources ('Topo', 'Indio'), so why not conduct a poll on LIL also?
> 
> Consulting a current member as compared to an ex-member is a fine line. If anything consulting a current member with with more years in the game would be more appropiate (i.e. someone that was around in the early years).
> *



maybe he consulted theese people because he new theay would not be bias in their opinions,unlike other people.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Jun 8 2007, 09:37 PM~8069869
> *so he should have taken a poll where everyone bitches and cries about lrm?  as far as i know indio has been around since the early years
> *


If the publics opinion..the publics lowrider community opinion was important, then ALL the sources should have been consulted with. L.I.L. being a very important one. ALL of us here read, buy or subscribe to LRM. Just my .02


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jun 8 2007, 11:20 PM~8069781
> *That's true, but he doesn't work for LIL, so maybe his sources had to come directly from the site :dunno: and I'm sure he knows what he is doing, its not his first day    and I'm not swinging on his nuts, but I know you have a biased for SANTANA :yes:
> *


Apparently, his sources did not have to come from LRM's website as Saul stated this himself. I'm not questioning his knowledge or status in lowriding, but if anyone is going to do history or research on the topic one should consult as many sources as possible and do thorough and follow-up research.

As far as my "bias" for the 'Santana', I mentioned other cars ('Orange Nightmare', 'Eight Ball '61') besides the 'Santana'. So where do you see a "bias" on my behalf? Several others seem to have the same "bias" for the 'Santana' as I do. So, this "bias" that you speak of is not mine alone.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 8 2007, 09:34 PM~8069847
> *LIL? Nobody has a clue here!
> 
> That is why I am here... to school you youngsters!
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

in the grand scheme of things its not really that important is it? it seems like some of you guys are offended that certain cars made or didn't make the list. 

personally i think the list and the whole issue kicked ass. i have my difference of opinion with some of the picks or lack of picks, but thats to be expected with a list like this.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Mr 69, Do you have any of these? I hope your mags are in better condition than mine!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 8 2007, 10:54 PM~8069279
> *wow... this has been a hot topic  that i read everynight.... :wow:
> i dont have the magazine yet so i can't comment.....i'll kep my .2 cents to myself...
> *


I picked up 2 copies tonight, Bean if you want one of them, PM me, I'll mail it first thing in the morning.







As for this topic goes, one thing in life that will always be true is "YOU CANT PLEASE EVERYONE", but if you "PLEASE THE MAJORITY OF EVERYONE", then to hell with the rest, seriously.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 8 2007, 08:41 PM~8069901
> *Apparently, his sources did not have to come from LRM's website as Saul stated this himself. I'm not questioning his knowledge or status in lowriding, but if anyone is going to do history or research on the topic one should consult as many sources as possible and do thorough and follow-up research.
> 
> As far as my "bias" for the 'Santana', I mentioned other cars ('Orange Nightmare', 'Eight Ball '61') besides the 'Santana'. So where do you see a "bias" on my behalf? Several others seem to have the same "bias" for the 'Santana' as I do. So, this "bias" that you speak of is not mine alone.
> *



:dunno: I'm not here to argue with you, Tyrone  yes you did mention other cars, and others also mentioned Santana, but you kept posting about how SANTANA _SHOULD HAVE_ been featured over the others you mentioned... and as far as the bias "I" see, you are emotionally attached to the owner, which is why to "ME" it seems you are so upset that SANTANA did not make the issue...

just my 2 cents, but what do I know? I have never built a car :yessad:

Peace be with you.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 8 2007, 09:43 PM~8069913
> *in the grand scheme of things its not really that important is it? it seems like some of you guys are offended that certain cars made or didn't make the list.
> 
> personally i think the list and the whole issue kicked ass. i have my difference of opinion with some of the picks or lack of picks, but thats to be expected with a list like this.
> *


Ya...I am with you...I disagree with some...but I will get over it!

Back to Class...


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 8 2007, 09:45 PM~8069921
> *Mr 69, Do you have any of these? I hope your mags are in better condition than mine!
> 
> *



i only have a few q-vo. most of what i found in my grandparents garage was damaged.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 8 2007, 08:48 PM~8069940
> *Ya...I am with you...I disagree with some...but I will get over it!Back to Class...
> *


:yes: sorry im late, my dog ate my homework, profe' :happysad:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

im gonna send in all 3 of the $12 subscriptions i found in my issue, i hope they accept them all :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2007)

LOL at this topic. LRM, is just that, a magazine. It is not the bible of life. just read it and enjoy what is there. you want a car a particular way, build it that way. you want a magazine a certain way, start your own. People stress too much over trivial shit. they should be stressing where all the reliable painters went, :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 9 2007, 12:10 AM~8069713
> *If anything, your poll should have been posted on LIL.
> *


come on Tyrone, tell me you are kidding, alot of fools would be trying to put the goddamn "Training Day" Monte Carlo on the list, I got so tired of seeing topics on here asking questions about that piece of shit car, I cant even watch the movie, my wife rented it and I couldnt even watch it.


there MIGHT be 10% of LIL members who have even heard of most of the cars mentioned, and about 1% who have actually seen ALL or at least a majority of the cars mentioned.



I could see the poll now.........from an LIL point of view. 

1. Training Day Monte

2. the Green 63 from Ice Cubes "It was a Good Day" (yes I know it was a 64, but I have seen more than one topic on here where some asshole asked about the green "63".



after seeing alot of worthless topics about alot of worthless cars over the past 5 years, I dont think LIL is the place to make a poll about the top 50 cars OF THE PAST 30 YEARS.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 8 2007, 09:58 PM~8069999
> *LOL at this topic. LRM, is just that, a magazine. It is not the bible of life.  just read it and enjoy what is there. you want a car a particular way, build it that way. you want a magazine a certain way, start your own. People stress too much over trivial shit. they should be stressing where all the reliable painters went,  :biggrin:
> *



when you find one send him my way my roof needs a pattern treatment :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 8 2007, 08:58 PM~8069999
> *LOL at this topic. LRM, is just that, a magazine. It is not the bible of life.  just read it and enjoy what is there. you want a car a particular way, build it that way. you want a magazine a certain way, start your own. People stress too much over trivial shit. they should be stressing where all the reliable painters went,  :biggrin:
> *





i might havefto steal this for my signature :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 8 2007, 09:57 PM~8069994
> *
> *


RIP MY BROTHER , JR AND SR.. :angel:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jun 8 2007, 10:04 PM~8070042
> *RIP MY BROTHER  ,  JR  AND  SR.. :angel:
> *



He was agood dude ..I had the pleasure in meeting him...


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 8 2007, 09:59 PM~8070007
> *come on Tyrone, tell me you are kidding, alot of fools would be trying to put the goddamn "Training Day" Monte Carlo on the list, I got so tired of seeing topics on here asking questions about that piece of shit car, I cant even watch the movie, my wife rented it and I couldnt even watch it.
> there MIGHT be 10% of LIL members who have even heard of most of the cars mentioned, and about 1% who have actually seen ALL or at least a majority of the cars mentioned.
> I could see the poll now.........from an LIL point of view.
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 8 2007, 11:07 PM~8070059
> *He was agood dude ..I had the pleasure in meeting him...
> *



Shouldn't you be promoting your show rather than over here tellin stories??


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

All you 818 riders...


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jun 8 2007, 11:47 PM~8069934
> *:dunno: I'm not here to argue with you, Tyrone    yes you did mention other cars, and others also mentioned Santana, but you kept posting about how SANTANA SHOULD HAVE been featured over the others you mentioned... and as far as the bias "I" see, you are emotionally attached to the owner, which is why to "ME" it seems you are so upset that SANTANA did not make the issue...
> 
> just my 2 cents, but what do I know? I have never built a car :yessad:
> ...


Yes I did verbalize that the 'Santana' should have made the list, but others have gone as far as to post pictures of the 'Santana' to stress the same point that I made. It appears to me that you're singling me out. My knowing 'Gangster' on a personal level has nothing at all to do with my opinion towards the 'Santana'. If I didn't know him my opinion would be the same. So, your making a point of my friendship with 'Gangster' as reason for my bias of the 'Santana' being excluded from the list is unwarranted. Besides, I'm not the only person that has expressed disgust with the 'Santana' being excluded and knows 'Gangster' personally (i.e. 'Crenshaw's Finest', 'Wally Dogg').


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 8 2007, 10:12 PM~8070090
> *Shouldn't you be promoting your show rather than over here tellin stories??
> *



Is it not past your bed time , son?


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 8 2007, 11:14 PM~8070100
> *Is it not past your bed time , son?
> *


ha


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 8 2007, 11:59 PM~8070007
> *come on Tyrone, tell me you are kidding, alot of fools would be trying to put the goddamn "Training Day" Monte Carlo on the list, I got so tired of seeing topics on here asking questions about that piece of shit car, I cant even watch the movie, my wife rented it and I couldnt even watch it.
> there MIGHT be 10% of LIL members who have even heard of most of the cars mentioned, and about 1% who have actually seen ALL or at least a majority of the cars mentioned.
> I could see the poll now.........from an LIL point of view.
> ...


I acknowledge your point Jason, but I think the truly intelligent people in lowriding (like yourself) would prevail if a poll had been conducted on LIL. I'm sure the poll taker would be intelligent enough to sift through all the garbage. Then again, that would be time consuming.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

sonny madrids 62


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 8 2007, 10:45 PM~8069921
> *Mr 69, Do you have any of these? I hope your mags are in better condition than mine!
> 
> 
> *


you're killing me!!!


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 8 2007, 09:14 PM~8070099
> *Yes I did verbalize that the 'Santana' should have made the list, but others have gone as far as to post pictures of the 'Santana' to stress the same point that I made. It appears to me that you're singling me out. My knowing 'Gangster' on a personal level has nothing at all to do with my opinion towards the 'Santana'. If I didn't know him my opinion would be the same. So, your making a point of my friendship with 'Gangster' as reason for my bias of the 'Santana' being excluded from the list is unwarranted. Besides, I'm not the only person that has expressed disgust with the 'Santana' being excluded and knows 'Gangster' personally (i.e. 'Crenshaw's Finest', 'Wally Dogg').
> *


I'm not singling you out, Tyrone. But you are the only one i saw of "all the others" that straight up told SAUL _what he should have done_....

I'm sure if he had not done his job correctly he wouldn't be employed right now :dunno:

I respect your opinion just as I do everyone elses, but everyone wants to point fingers and say "you did this wrong" and "you should've done that" month in and month out.... Like you and I both know, but how many "finger pointers" actually have worked for a magazine and actually know the scoop(s)? Very Very few... its easy to cry about something (NOT SAYING YOU ARE CRYING) but a lot of people do... and I'm sorry you felt I was singling you out, but I personally have met you and felt like I could address my personal views as I know your beliefs and know I wouldnt be arguing with a 12 year old about something that wouldnt affect either one of us in the morning


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2007, 11:23 PM~8070135
> *sonny madrids 62
> 
> 
> ...


damn..I thought thatw was Ted's...anyone have a pic of Ted's?


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2007, 09:00 PM~8070020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That sixty three is nice!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 8 2007, 10:28 PM~8070163
> *damn..I thought thatw was Ted's...anyone have a pic of Ted's?
> *



i have a pic of teds somewhere in one of my mags. yeah this car burnt on the way coming or going to texas for a show


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2007, 11:31 PM~8070171
> *i have a pic of teds somewhere in one of my mags. yeah this car burnt on the way coming or going to texas for a show
> *


do they even look close to each other? hahaha I've seen this pic numerous times and always just thought it was super deuce or whatever it was called..lol


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jun 9 2007, 12:26 AM~8070155
> *I'm not singling you out, Tyrone. But you are the only one i saw of "all the others" that straight up told SAUL what he should have done....
> 
> I'm sure if he had not done his job correctly he wouldn't be employed right now :dunno:
> ...


Very well said, Hugo!

I purchased the 30th Anniversary Issue and I'm not disappointed with my purchase. I know every month there's a strong possibility there will be something featured that I will like and dislike and this issue is no different. I'm sure Saul did the best that he could with the time that he had to compile the list and he knew he wasn't going to please everyone. That comes with the territory.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

from QVO


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2007, 10:43 PM~8070222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look at the dude with the Afro...you could see him a mile away! 

THOSE CARS WERE REAL POPULAR BACK IN THE DAY....


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2007, 10:23 PM~8070135
> *sonny madrids 62
> 
> 
> ...



this car blew up and burned while being towed on san antonio just read it


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2007, 10:23 PM~8070135
> *sonny madrids 62
> 
> 
> ...



this car blew up and burned while being towed on san antonio just read it


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

this car is local here. it was painted in 1982 and its known around here as "the joker" that was the guys placa. the car has been in storage for over 20 years and his son finally brought it out and is showing it again.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:0 Would be nice if everyone brought out the cars they've been storing.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

so do i get a grade TOPFAN :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

its crazy how those murals are still just as nice now as they were then. i was just there last saturday place is amazing


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2007, 11:03 PM~8070316
> *so do i get a grade TOPFAN :biggrin:
> *


A


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

right click save........


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

^^^^^^^^i was gonna post that one but i didnt


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 8 2007, 11:58 PM~8070295
> *this car is local here. it was painted in 1982 and its known around here as "the joker" that was the guys placa. the car has been in storage for over 20 years and his son finally brought it out and is showing it again.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I think it would be more "period perfect" if it were on Tru-Spokes, Cragars or Astro Supremes. Thanks for the peek at the past...
~M~


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Jun 8 2007, 11:47 PM~8070453
> *Damn, I think it would be more "period perfect" if it were on Tru-Spokes, Cragars or Astro Supremes. Thanks for the peek at the past...
> ~M~
> *


this is what it looked like back then and that is the owner, the tru spokes are long gone but he still has the skirts and spotlights. the only thing the son did was bag it.something i wouldnt have done to a car like that


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Jun 8 2007, 11:47 PM~8070453
> *Damn, I think it would be more "period perfect" if it were on Tru-Spokes, Cragars or Astro Supremes. Thanks for the peek at the past...
> ~M~
> *


x2


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Jun 8 2007, 11:47 PM~8070453
> *Damn, I think it would be more "period perfect" if it were on Tru-Spokes, Cragars or Astro Supremes. Thanks for the peek at the past...
> ~M~
> *



for all the older guys who paved the way for me and fellow younger riders who appreciate the old school, its our job to keep the past alive. as long as i live ill be down with the old school its just my style


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 8 2007, 09:43 PM~8070224
> *
> 
> from QVO
> *


i rode in the 75 monte carlo a lot when i was a youngster and jose martinez painted my 76 caprice


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

JUST BOUGHT IT  MAGAZINE COULD HAVE HAD MORE OLD SCHOOL PICS AND MORE PAGES BUT OTHER WISE


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)




----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 9 2007, 01:14 AM~8070523
> *
> *


having fun with that scanner, huh? keep it up... :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I wonder how many extra magazines LRM sold because of this post? :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 9 2007, 02:57 AM~8070483
> *for all the older guys who paved the way for me and fellow younger riders who appreciate the old school, its our job to keep the past alive. as long as i live ill be down with the old school its just my style
> *


that is one reason why I got into aircraft hydraulics like 7 years ago, I wanted to learn about the history, what they did and what they used (which is one reason why I think its stupid to use different aircraft pumps than the ones actually used back in the days when aircraft hydraulics was the ONLY hydraulics).



same with custom paint and custom interior, custom grilles, custom body mods, the parts used and the techniques used to install and create them. its alot more than just restoring a car, its about restoring history.






if all the cry babies who make topics about LRM and big wheels would put as much time and thought into their cars as they do about crying about something they have no control of or real knowledge of, lowriding would be back in its prime just like the 70's and 80's. 

i guess with so many people who learned about lowriding from MTV, or make 100 topics about the "Training Day Monte Carlo", you cant really expect much good to come out of it.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 9 2007, 12:49 AM~8070606
> *having fun with that scanner, huh? keep it up... :biggrin:
> *



I was sorting through my mags that were put away, looking for that gold duece.......so I thought I would share them with you guys.....


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 9 2007, 09:30 AM~8071349
> *I was sorting through my mags that were put away, looking for that gold duece.......so I thought I would share them with you guys.....
> *


well thank you...Solid Gold was a bad ass deuce...it was the car that inspired me to do the kandy patterns on my LTD....in that same issue I think is Udy's(sp?) LTD scrapin...I never seen the car personally but I've seen other first hand pics of it..you guys can have your chevys but man seeing a long and laid out LTD or lincoln... :yes:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 9 2007, 06:13 AM~8071007
> *
> 
> 
> ...



my new sig


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

QUOTE(TOPFAN @ Jun 9 2007, 09:30 AM) 
I was sorting through my mags that were put away, looking for that gold duece.......so I thought I would share them with you guys..... 


well thank you...Solid Gold was a bad ass deuce...it was the car that inspired me to do the kandy patterns on my LTD....in that same issue I think is Udy's(sp?) LTD scrapin...I never seen the car personally but I've seen other first hand pics of it..you guys can have your chevys but man seeing a long and laid out LTD or lincoln... 


....."Solid Gold" was a 63...not a 62. My homeboy Dee Dee (R.I.P) owned that car back inthe day which later on he went an built a 64 and he called that one "Solid Gold II".....I met Dee Dee way back in the day through Ernest House....any real rider from L.A. knows Ernest House


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 7 2007, 10:17 PM~8063785
> *Check our topic.
> *


I am in there like a dirty shirt all the time  Much like the couple other topics of clubs that have been around before I was a twinkle in my Dad's eye


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Jun 9 2007, 02:50 PM~8072698
> *I am in there like a dirty shirt all the time  Much like the couple other topics of clubs that have been around before I was a twinkle in my Dad's eye
> *


  

Where are you from and what are you building?


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 9 2007, 04:00 PM~8072740
> *
> 
> Where are you from and what are you building?
> *


Pmed'


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham_@Jun 9 2007, 03:22 PM~8072583
> *QUOTE(TOPFAN @ Jun 9 2007, 09:30 AM)
> I was sorting through my mags that were put away, looking for that gold duece.......so I thought I would share them with you guys.....
> well thank you...Solid Gold was a bad ass deuce...it was the car that inspired me to do the kandy patterns on my LTD....in that same issue I think is Udy's(sp?) LTD scrapin...I never seen the car personally but I've seen other first hand pics of it..you guys can have your chevys but man seeing a long and laid out LTD or lincoln...
> ...


well I went back and looked through the July 81 LRM and there's a deuce called Solid Gold... :dunno: and then I called my homeboy Jerry Cunningham and he told me the deuce was called Solid Gold so I hate to say but man I think there may have been 2 cars with that name..ya think?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 9 2007, 07:23 PM~8073486
> *well I went back and looked through the July 81 LRM and there's a deuce called Solid Gold... :dunno: and then I called my homeboy Jerry Cunningham and he told me the deuce was called Solid Gold so I hate to say but man I think there may have been 2 cars with that name..ya think?
> *


Maybe, cuz Dee Dee Jackson's was a 63, 100% sure


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 9 2007, 04:06 PM~8072317
> *you guys can have your chevys but man seeing a long and laid out LTD or lincoln...  :yes:
> *


even though i do love GM cars, i ALWAYS stop to appreciate a badass fomoco lowrider.



late 70's LTD's, T-Birds & Continentals are among my favorite cars of all time. alot of people dont realize at one time a 77 t-bird was more desired than a 59 impala. but like i said in an earlier reply, alot of people learned how to lowride from MTV, lol. so alot of people "just dont know".


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

I GUESS THERE WERE 2 CARS CALLED ''SOLID GOLD"...WHAT A CO-INKY-DINK


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

no love for "Living Large" :angry:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

BRAWLEY CA :0 :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jun 9 2007, 06:25 PM~8073794
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ooooh Wee.... That is lovely! :cheesy:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

The Deuce I posted was known as "BULLION DUECE" if I remember corectly.

LRM had a habit of giving cars the name they liked....


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 9 2007, 07:06 PM~8073710
> *even though i do love GM cars, i ALWAYS stop to appreciate a badass fomoco lowrider.
> late 70's LTD's, T-Birds & Continentals are among my favorite cars of all time. alot of people dont realize at one time a 77 t-bird was more desired than a 59 impala. but like i said in an earlier reply, alot of people learned how to lowride from MTV, lol. so alot of people "just dont know".
> *



LTD's were very popular in 73 thru 79.....as well as the T bird....in the SFV... UNITED CAR CLUB and NEW MOVEMENT CAR CLUB had some bad ones...

I would love to roll a 79 LTD!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 9 2007, 07:06 PM~8073710
> *even though i do love GM cars, i ALWAYS stop to appreciate a badass fomoco lowrider.
> late 70's LTD's, T-Birds & Continentals are among my favorite cars of all time. alot of people dont realize at one time a 77 t-bird was more desired than a 59 impala. but like i said in an earlier reply, alot of people learned how to lowride from MTV, lol. so alot of people "just dont know".
> *


I feel ya


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 9 2007, 06:57 PM~8073670
> *Maybe, cuz Dee Dee Jackson's was a 63, 100% sure
> *


DEE had a 63 and a 64...both called SOLID GOLD


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 9 2007, 10:38 PM~8074580
> *DEE had a 63 and a 64...both called SOLID GOLD
> *



said the professor :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Jun 3 2007, 12:56 PM~8033219
> *Does anyone have a pic of Santana?
> *


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

This is for SPANKY....and H8TERPROOF


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 9 2007, 07:06 PM~8073710
> *even though i do love GM cars, i ALWAYS stop to appreciate a badass fomoco lowrider.
> late 70's LTD's, T-Birds & Continentals are among my favorite cars of all time. alot of people dont realize at one time a 77 t-bird was more desired than a 59 impala. but like i said in an earlier reply, alot of people learned how to lowride from MTV, lol. so alot of people "just dont know".
> *


whast wrong with mtv, mr og :uh:


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

this thread kicks ass, alot of history and great opinions on lowriding from this forum ......


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

agreed..


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

:biggrin: yup


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 9 2007, 07:57 PM~8073670
> *Maybe, cuz Dee Dee Jackson's was a 63, 100% sure
> *


FOR SURE DEE DEE'S SOLID GOLD WAS A 63 , THAT 63 WAS BAD ASS HIS CREW BUILD SOME BAD ASS SHIT BACK IN THE DAY RIP DEE DEE HE WAS COOL AS FUCK ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Angel's 68.....


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

this for h8terproof by special request.....


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 9 2007, 01:06 PM~8072317
> *well thank you...Solid Gold was a bad ass deuce...it was the car that inspired me to do the kandy patterns on my LTD....in that same issue I think is Udy's(sp?) LTD scrapin...I never seen the car personally but I've seen other first hand pics of it..you guys can have your chevys but man seeing a long and laid out LTD or lincoln...  :yes:
> *


The caddy....Larry Silva's from UNITED CC SAN FERNANDO...he later repainted it Ill look for the pic...



Spanky, this is for you....look at that grill...nice 73 or 74 LTD....


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

same caddy in the other pic, after a redo with Walts striping


----------



## san diego (Mar 9, 2004)

I am glad that there are guys like Saul who are working with a publication putting Lowriding out there for others to remember what has made an impacted this culture. As a father I am glad to pick up a copy of this magazine and show my son SOME of the influential cars in Lowriding. We have our favorites but this list of top 50 brings out discussion and opinions that keep us lowriding.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by san diego_@Jun 10 2007, 05:34 PM~8077722
> *I am glad that there are guys like Saul who are working with a publication putting Lowriding out there for others to remember what has made an impacted this culture. As a father I am glad to pick up a copy of this magazine and show my son SOME of the influential cars in Lowriding.  We have our favorites but this list of top 50 brings out discussion and opinions that keep us lowriding.
> *



MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: DIPPINIT, TOPFAN, NEWLIFE ELA, FIREMAN63

:biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 10 2007, 07:09 PM~8078490
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: DIPPINIT, TOPFAN, NEWLIFE ELA, FIREMAN63
> 
> ...


Im in good company..  Whats Up Fellas! :wave:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 10 2007, 01:07 PM~8075966
> *whast wrong with mtv, mr og  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:wave: 

Big Abel!


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 10 2007, 03:08 PM~8077350
> *this for h8terproof by special request.....
> 
> *


TOPFAN UR THE MAN
:thumbsup: THANKS BROTHER


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@Jun 6 2007, 11:29 AM~8053215
> *rumor has it ur in hawaii , are you walking at a nude beach, hopefully you shaved ur back and neck so you can get a good tan and so you dont clog up the bath tub at the hotel room  fuken saul bin ladden :biggrin:
> *


THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT FUCKER!!!!!! ALL TRUE......SORRY SAUL!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


U R A HAIRY BASTARD..........

PS.... I WANT TO SEE THE PIC OF U ON THE NUDE BEACH.....AND WEAR THAT PINK THONG I LIKE 2


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jun 11 2007, 01:09 AM~8079842
> *THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT FUCKER!!!!!! ALL TRUE......SORRY SAUL!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> U R A HAIRY BASTARD..........
> ...


 :loco: :loco: :wow: :wow: 


:wave: :wave: WHATS UP


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jun 10 2007, 07:27 PM~8078632
> *:wave:
> 
> Big Abel!
> *


Whats up O.G.? We got to get together and have few beers homie....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Crenshaw's Finest, wally dogg

Oh, lord...wallywood is up.

:uh:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

damm, i an't threw reading all thee's good post .....but don't worry i'm comming back with my clown on :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jun 11 2007, 09:23 AM~8081165
> *
> 
> 
> ...


which brudda are you?


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i just wish they wouldn't of made the lil emblem that came with it wouldn't of been that cheap lookin...


thats besides the point, good side mag, hasn't been one this good since the best lowriders and best of bombs issues!!!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 8 2007, 04:31 PM~8068322
> *People keep saying the Santana car was ahead of its time, i dont agree.... its a nice car though, id roll the fuck out of it. If you want to include a car that was ahead of its time that deserves top 50, i would vote for Zuess' red 64 hardtop "Mr Blvd"... now that car was truely ahead of its time. But i dont believe this car was ever featured in LRM, so it cant be included in the top 50 featured rides, too bad, it deserves it.
> *


STFU....you never saw "SANTANA" up close and personal!!!...let me spit game....that car had it all and when put next to other cars of it's time............it was a frame off first of all..most of thee's preety cars where paint and go cars....bet!...it was a double pump...and the trunk could have got a tro-fee all by itself.....motor 100% chome .so don't pull up next to it don't try and race it...all new glass...etc... come on bring it.....yea, open one of tho's so called compeitors.. trunk, underbelly, engine, doors,...sounds ...etc ...GAME OVER!....DID'NT EVEN TALK ABOUT THE PAINT!!!! AND PATTERNS.....EVEN CHROME EXHAST[ENGINE TO TAIL PIPE].... YOU OLE' HATER!!!.....


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jun 11 2007, 10:38 AM~8081553
> *STFU....you never saw "SANTANA" up close and personal!!!...let me spit game....that car had it all and when put next to other cars of it's time............it was a frame off first of all..most of thee's preety cars where paint and go cars....bet!...it was a double pump...and the trunk could have got a tro-fee all by itself.....motor 100% chome  .so don't pull up next to it  don't try and race it...all new glass...etc... come on bring it.....yea, open one of tho's so called compeitors.. trunk, underbelly, engine, doors,...sounds ...etc ...GAME OVER!....DID'NT EVEN TALK ABOUT THE PAINT!!!! AND PATTERNS.....EVEN CHROME EXHAST[ENGINE TO TAIL PIPE].... YOU OLE' HATER!!!.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jun 11 2007, 10:38 AM~8081553
> *STFU....you never saw "SANTANA" up close and personal!!!...let me spit game....that car had it all and when put next to other cars of it's time............it was a frame off first of all..most of thee's preety cars where paint and go cars....bet!...it was a double pump...and the trunk could have got a tro-fee all by itself.....motor 100% chome  .so don't pull up next to it  don't try and race it...all new glass...etc... come on bring it.....yea, open one of tho's so called compeitors.. trunk, underbelly, engine, doors,...sounds ...etc ...GAME OVER!....DID'NT EVEN TALK ABOUT THE PAINT!!!! AND PATTERNS.....EVEN CHROME EXHAST[ENGINE TO TAIL PIPE].... YOU OLE' HATER!!!.....
> 
> 
> ...


Santana :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Just picked up the magazine, I like it.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 11 2007, 10:58 AM~8081661
> *Just picked up the magazine, I like it.
> *


x2


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

not to change the subject...but this car went to another funaral this weekend...i thinks this make number 29 for this car .....maybe more.....sorry it's more go than show...sue me! :cheesy:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

THE YOUNG "G".....ah hell naw.....busters better cut and run :0


----------



## Tha Young G (Jan 5, 2004)

*Hey Wally, Let Me Say It . . .

Fuck Gypsy Rose, Certified Gangsta & Lowrider Magazine As A Whole!

Yeah I Said It . . . 

Lowriders Top 30 Or 50 Was Some Straight Bulshit! 

They Need To Discontinue The Magazine For That Punk Ass Shit!

They Hated On <span style='color:blue'>"Santana" (Majestics Compton), Flavor Of The Month (Mafia IV Life) & California Dreamin 57 (Super Naturals) . . .

Lowrider Is Straight Up Garbage . . .

And They Need To Retire Dazza's Ole Strawberry Looking Ass Too! *</span>


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jun 11 2007, 09:43 AM~8081816
> *Hey Wally, Let Me Say It . . .
> 
> Fuck Gypsy Rose, Certified Gangsta & Lowrider Magazine As A Whole!
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Tha Young G (Jan 5, 2004)

*Forreal Wally, Lowrider Is Foul For That Shit . . .*


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jun 11 2007, 09:49 AM~8081861
> *Forreal Wally, Lowrider Is Foul For That Shit . . .
> *


LMAO stop...you killing me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tha Young G (Jan 5, 2004)

*Wally: Did You View Their Garbage As Choice Of Top 30 Or 50. That Shit Is A Disgrace To Everbody With A Real Rida . . . FORREAL!*


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jun 11 2007, 09:57 AM~8081913
> *Wally: Did You View Their Garbage As Choice Of Top 30 Or 50. That Shit Is A Disgrace To Everbody With A Real Rida . . . FORREAL!
> *


HOLD UP HOMIE!!!!...there was one or two good ones!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tha Young G (Jan 5, 2004)

*The Only Ridaz They Did Get Correct:

1. Homies Edition. (Tha Ese Homie Topo)
2. South Side Player 64. (South Side C.C.)
3. Hustler 63. (Los Angeles C.C.)
4. Loco 64.
5. South Side Sesenta 60. (South Side C.C.) 

The Rest Of Their Choices Are Truly Unbelievable!*


----------



## Tha Young G (Jan 5, 2004)

*Wally D: LRM Barely Made It Through Their Top Model Selection . . . 

Even That Looked A Bit Shady!*


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jun 11 2007, 10:07 AM~8081958
> *The Only Ridaz They Did Get Correct:
> 
> 1. Homies Edition. (Tha Ese Homie Topo)
> ...


peep game tho ..loc...that's how you see it.....the homie joe ray saw it another way and since it's his magazine guess what....i went looking for the influence of black and japoneess and others had contributed and they was GHOST UP'ED......


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jun 11 2007, 10:11 AM~8081988
> *Wally D: LRM Barely Made It Through Their Top Model Selection . . .
> 
> Even That Looked A Bit Shady!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tha Young G (Jan 5, 2004)

*It That Right . . .*


----------



## Tha Young G (Jan 5, 2004)

*Wally, Wally . . .

Even With Them Doing Majestics C.C. Spread They Just Shot. You Were Suppose To Be All In That Book Right Behind "D. Mack", If Not Right In Front!

Real Shit Wally . . .*


----------



## Tha Young G (Jan 5, 2004)

*Just Tpo Show How Shady & Skandalous LRM Is . . .

They Quick To Fly A Camera Man Out To Florida To Snap Shots Of That Copy Cat Ass Black/Black Rag 64 Instead Of Coming To “Compton” And Shooting Shots Of The Truth . . . “Outlaw 64”!

Anyway, You & “Tha Gang” Know How I Feel About It All . . . 

Those Muthafuckaz Stay Cheating The Hood! *


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

watch out homie they gonna say you cheerleading!....don't give them the SATISFACTION.....my car an't no LRM tro-fee ".TAKER."..........it might be the people's fav....it might look GANGSTER.....it might have started some trends ..too bad i did'nt copyright that sh*t......but bottom line......me carro es ben good to me mann :cheesy:


----------



## Tha Young G (Jan 5, 2004)

*Let Them Call Me What They Want. All My Credentials & Stripe's Are All Certified. I Know For A Fact That I'm The Most Famous, Known, G'est Real Member On This Forum And It's Not For Peace Treating & Making Friends . . . You Know This Wally!

2004, 2005 & 2006 Belong To <span style='color:blue'>"Tha Young G/Lil Shawn, Wally Dog, Big Scotty, Smiley & Big Rich (Tha Gang) All Day. What We Did On This Forum Was Pure Classic! We Bought The Hood To The Internet Shutting It Completely Down.

I Had Gary Personally Emailing Me Saying That "You & Your Boys" Are Doing To Much. Thats What Kicked Off All The Banning/Jailing Of "TG" Members Such As Myself Others & You Know The Rest . . .

Anyways . . .

Fuck LRM & Their Top 30, 40, 50 & 60. Give Them 100 Picks And They'll Still Fuck It Up!*</span>


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jun 11 2007, 11:44 AM~8082280
> *Let Them Call Me What They Want. All My Credentials & Stripe's Are All Certified. I Know For A Fact That I'm The Most Famous, Known, G'est Real Member On This Forum And It's Not For Peace Treating & Making Friends . . . You Know This Wally!
> 
> 2004, 2005 & 2006 Belong To <span style='color:blue'>"Tha Young G/Lil Shawn, Wally Dog, Big Scotty, Smiley & Big Rich (Tha Gang) All Day. What We Did On This Forum Was Pure Classic! We Bought The Hood To The Internet Shutting It Completely Down.
> ...


 :0


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jun 11 2007, 09:57 AM~8081913
> *Wally: Did You View Their Garbage As Choice Of Top 30 Or 50. That Shit Is A Disgrace To Everbody With A Real Rida . . . FORREAL!
> *


 :scrutinize: Now that I think about it and metion it like that............maybe I was just happy it didn't have that many add's like the ones before. There is a diffrences between a real rida and a show car. LRM is more for show if you ask me not realy street like it did before. But fuck Gypsy....come on homie that ride has been around for years, can't hate on that shit.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jun 11 2007, 10:30 AM~8082153
> *watch out homie they gonna say you cheerleading!....don't give them the SATISFACTION.....my car  an't no LRM tro-fee ".TAKER."..........it might be the people's fav....it might look GANGSTER.....it might have started some trends ..too bad i did'nt copyright that sh*t......but bottom line......me carro es ben good to me mann :cheesy:
> *


I've only seen pics of it here on L.I.L. , never in person. And I consider it one of my favs. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jun 11 2007, 10:57 AM~8082347
> *I've only seen pics of it here on L.I.L. , never in person.  And I consider it one of my favs. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thank you! homie foe the real spit! :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

OK MY GIRL BOUGHT THE MAG LAST NITE, AND WOW ITS VERY GOOD...I ENJOYED IT SO MUCH , I EVEN GAVE HER THE MONEY FOR IT.....THATS A FIRST TIME SINCE THE BOYCOTT OF 2001......ITS ALL GOOD......EVEN THOUGHT MY SHIT WASNT IN IT. ANIT NO BIGGIE.....LIFE GOES ON......


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

im not gonna read all the pages to get caught up but i think that the issue is decent reason being is you can see how shit evolved as for there top picks and shit well i had no say so on it and most likely non of us did what kills me is a bunch of yall bitch and complain bout the magazine but will take the time to stand at a grocery store to still look at it mabey its hope for a better magazine or mabey its bordom but ya still looked at it. but like i said its cool to see how things have progressed and cool to see the throw back shit that most of us remember seeing in the magazine or in person. i know when i lived in florida i had to rely on the magazine and very few times was i able to see a car that was west coast flavor whatever it may be it is still just a magazine if ya dont like it and dont support it then drop it all together i say to tell ya the truth i bet alot of people who bag on it still go and buy a copy here and there just my 2 cents sorry yall may continue


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Its just a magazine. Put your purses down! :around:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 11 2007, 12:26 PM~8082936
> *Its just a magazine. Put your purses down!  :around:
> *


we clowning..you the one all butt tight......oh me, i'm gonna just break down and cry :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jun 11 2007, 12:41 PM~8083031
> *we clowning..you the one all butt tight......oh me, i'm gonna just break down and cry  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jun 11 2007, 08:38 AM~8081553
> *STFU....you never saw "SANTANA" up close and personal!!!...let me spit game....that car had it all and when put next to other cars of it's time............it was a frame off first of all..most of thee's preety cars where paint and go cars....bet!...it was a double pump...and the trunk could have got a tro-fee all by itself.....motor 100% chome  .so don't pull up next to it  don't try and race it...all new glass...etc... come on bring it.....yea, open one of tho's so called compeitors.. trunk, underbelly, engine, doors,...sounds ...etc ...GAME OVER!....DID'NT EVEN TALK ABOUT THE PAINT!!!! AND PATTERNS.....EVEN CHROME EXHAST[ENGINE TO TAIL PIPE].... YOU OLE' HATER!!!.....
> 
> 
> ...


Can't fade the Tanna.... :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by wally dogg+Jun 11 2007, 09:22 AM~8081736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Young Loc....watch it with the Gypsy diss cuzz....you and I weren't even born yet when that car was SERVIN' EVERYONE ON THE STREET and it's still here. You have to give it up for that


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

yea C.F. i put it on three......a lot of out of towners were there...came over to look and said "cool!"


----------



## thuglifeballin (Apr 29, 2007)

it sucks its just a bunch of re runs :uh: the new''laid'' magazine sucks also it has a bunch of pictures of vatos instead of bitches and rides :angry:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 11 2007, 12:26 PM~8082936
> *Its just a magazine. Put your purses down!  :around:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Tha Young G (Jan 5, 2004)

*CF: Against Santana, Gypsy Is Garbage Homie!

And I'm Not Really Even Dissing. The Car Is Just Not What You All Make It Out to Be!

Forreal . . .*


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

I want to see a list of the top drug money built cars(or illegal/questionable activities)? Not that that's a bad thing. I mean, we all get are funds from different sources. :dunno:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 11 2007, 03:19 PM~8084080
> *I want to see a list of the top drug money built cars?  Not that that's a bad thing.  I mean, we all get are funds from different sources.      :dunno:
> *


you sound like the police whit all that 20 questions sh*t :uh:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jun 11 2007, 03:23 PM~8084116
> *you sound like the police whit all that 20 questions sh*t :uh:
> *


No police here man. All I know is, growing up, all the best rides in my neighborhood were owned by individuals dealing in questionable activities. And again, there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jun 11 2007, 10:43 AM~8081816
> *Hey Wally, Let Me Say It . . .
> 
> Fuck Gypsy Rose, Certified Gangsta & Lowrider Magazine As A Whole!
> ...


thing is they just don't cater to the black community. I am not sure if it is hating, they just not "in tune". I know for a fact many black clubs that have had some serious fucking cars, that have really never been seen, except in the hood. they will never be at shows, all the Mafia IV Life, Groovin IV Life, Godfathers, Rich Rollin, Super Natural, just a few off the top my head. I member MIVLIFE had a shop on Hawthorne and Marine. I member Black Classics at Terminal Island in 94, had a 57 Bel Air, that was beautifally retstored, smoking fools on the 1/4 mile strip. Unbelieveable 11 second car.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 11 2007, 04:25 PM~8084126
> *No police here man.  All I know is, growing up, all the best rides in my neighborhood were owned by individuals dealing in questionable activities.  And again, there's nothing wrong with that.
> *


You don't know that. Could be priorities, could be buying and selling cars to move up, whatever. Too many assumptions by people with no committment.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

The truth^


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 11 2007, 04:35 PM~8084196
> *The truth^
> *



WHAT UP MONEY :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 11 2007, 03:34 PM~8084185
> *thing is they just don't cater to the black community. I am not sure if it is hating, they just not "in tune". I know for a fact many black clubs that have had some serious fucking cars, that have really never been seen, except in the hood. they will never be at shows, all the Mafia IV Life, Groovin IV Life, Godfathers, Rich Rollin, Super Natural, just a few off the top my head. I member MIVLIFE had a shop on Hawthorne and Marine. I member Black Classics at Terminal Island in 94, had a 57 Bel Air, that was beautifally retstored, smoking fools on the 1/4 mile strip. Unbelieveable 11 second car.
> *


No police here man. All I know is, growing up, all the best rides in my neighborhood were owned by individuals dealing in questionable activities. And again, there's nothing wrong with that............................................................ well now that you went there LRM was unaware that many of us knew that the cover cars they had most times was a uh ...."in the biz"...but let's not go there homie..... :biggrin: ........DIPPNIT! preach brother! :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

THIS TOPIC SOUNDS INTERESTING IMA READ IT ALL TOMAROW


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

this topic is almost as bad as going to visit gangster but i do see everyones points so far this is what makes topics great


----------



## Tha Young G (Jan 5, 2004)

*Dippinit: Exactly . . . From IV Life Hydraulics (Ace High), Terminal Island & Tha Long Shaw (Long Beach Blvd & Alondra)!

I See They'll Never Get It . . .

And It's Not Even That They Don't Focus On The Black Community Because I See Them Cheating Some Of The Real Ese Homies Too!*


----------



## Tha Young G (Jan 5, 2004)

*This Top 30 Or 50 Could Have Been A Real Collectors To Me If They Would Have Just Deleted The Garbage Ass Toyota's, Nissan's, Pontiac's Etc. . .*


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jun 11 2007, 03:47 PM~8084282
> *this topic is almost as bad as going to visit gangster but i do see everyones points so far this is what makes topics great
> *


  that comment almost made cents :uh:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jun 11 2007, 03:49 PM~8084297
> *Dippinit: Exactly . . . From IV Life Hydraulics (Ace High), Terminal Island & Tha Long Shaw (Long Beach Blvd & Alondra)!
> 
> I See They'll Never Get It . . .
> ...


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 11 2007, 05:40 PM~8084225
> *WHAT UP MONEY :biggrin:
> *



Trying to see who I disagree with the least :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jun 11 2007, 09:38 AM~8081553
> *STFU....you never saw "SANTANA" up close and personal!!!...let me spit game....that car had it all and when put next to other cars of it's time............it was a frame off first of all..most of thee's preety cars where paint and go cars....bet!...it was a double pump...and the trunk could have got a tro-fee all by itself.....motor 100% chome  .so don't pull up next to it  don't try and race it...all new glass...etc... come on bring it.....yea, open one of tho's so called compeitors.. trunk, underbelly, engine, doors,...sounds ...etc ...GAME OVER!....DID'NT EVEN TALK ABOUT THE PAINT!!!! AND PATTERNS.....EVEN CHROME EXHAST[ENGINE TO TAIL PIPE].... YOU OLE' HATER!!!.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

^^^WTF?!?!?!?! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Thats wally doggs baby pic!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 11 2007, 04:43 PM~8084701
> *Thats wally doggs baby pic!
> *


got jokes....ole GUPPIE boy...o misinformed out of towner!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 11 2007, 04:40 PM~8084675
> *^^^WTF?!?!?!?! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


laff at this! :0


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

lmao.. damn they need to rename this form as BITCHFEST2007 regardless of what u think.. they still gonna sell magazines.. 


just my 2cents


----------



## bigauto (Jun 11, 2007)

WHATS UP WALLY JUST CLOWNIN AROUND YOUR CAR IS LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jun 11 2007, 04:53 PM~8084324
> *This Top 30 Or 50 Could Have Been A Real Collectors To Me If They Would Have Just Deleted The Garbage Ass Toyota's, Nissan's, Pontiac's  Etc. . .
> *



THOSE WILL NEVER EVER BE CONSIDERED AS A LOWRIDER. I DO NOT CARE WHAT ERA, WHAT AGE,,,, I SKIPPED THOSE YEARS AND WENT STRAIGHT FOR THE TREYS AND FOES!!!!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 11 2007, 08:08 PM~8086312
> *THOSE WILL NEVER EVER BE CONSIDERED AS A LOWRIDER. I DO NOT CARE WHAT ERA, WHAT AGE,,,, I SKIPPED THOSE YEARS AND WENT STRAIGHT FOR THE TREYS AND FOES!!!!
> *



i erase the mini truck and euro era out of my mind.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 11 2007, 09:08 PM~8086312
> *THOSE WILL NEVER EVER BE CONSIDERED AS A LOWRIDER. I DO NOT CARE WHAT ERA, WHAT AGE,,,, I SKIPPED THOSE YEARS AND WENT STRAIGHT FOR THE TREYS AND FOES!!!!
> *



lET ME REPHRASE SO i DON'T OFFEND ANYONE. THOSE CARS SHOULD NOT REPRESENT THE ULTIMATE IN LOWRIDING...


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 11 2007, 09:12 PM~8086343
> *i erase the mini truck and euro era out of my mind.
> *



WHAT UP SUPREME!!!!!!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 11 2007, 08:13 PM~8086349
> *WHAT UP SUPREME!!!!!!
> *




whats up not much just tryin to get my car finished.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 11 2007, 09:21 PM~8086410
> *whats up not much just tryin to get my car finished.
> *



ME TOO BROTHER, NEVER LET THE DREAM DIE!!!!!!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 11 2007, 09:27 PM~8086456
> *ME TOO BROTHER, NEVER LET THE DREAM DIE!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 11 2007, 08:27 PM~8086456
> *ME TOO BROTHER, NEVER LET THE DREAM DIE!!!!!!
> *



never that is not an option. i hope that it brings back memories once its done. i hope that people look at it and think of it as a OLD SCHOOL RIDE


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 9 2007, 12:57 AM~8070483
> *for all the older guys who paved the way for me and fellow younger riders who appreciate the old school, its our job to keep the past alive. as long as i live ill be down with the old school its just my style
> *


SAME HERE BRO. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 11 2007, 11:00 PM~8087619
> *SAME HERE BRO. :biggrin:
> *



 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jun 9 2007, 06:25 PM~8073794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :angry:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Jun 6 2007, 11:40 AM~8053643
> *everybody is entitled to their opinion even idiots, but before anyone comments you should first learn the history of the lifestyle (because it is a lifestyle not a sport a trend or a fad...)the people who contributed to the lifestyle, these top notch clubs out  here who change the game year after year (shit how many clubs have u seen come and gone) and then u will barely begin to understand what it takes to live the lowriding lifestyle......and what it takes to keep it going!
> *


AMEN!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 11 2007, 08:45 PM~8086583
> *never that is not an option. i hope that it brings back memories once its done. i hope that people look at it and think of it as a OLD SCHOOL RIDE
> *


Old School Baby!!!....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXdYrERzrWg :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

let me start this party off right!......QUESTION?.......why no section for the black lowriders in the last 30 years? ..and why when you do give props it's a brother who died awhile back [mr may..r.i.p.]...what a brother got to do die first to get props?...uh LRM??? :uh:..i mean tennis, golf, THE ARMY,...even country music and even baseball...have intergrated....LRM....mix it up and show the real LOWRIDERS :biggrin SAMOANS,WHITE...BLACK....DAMM IT'S RAINBOW LRM! :cheesy: YOU GONNA HAVE TO DO IT SOONER OR LATER.....START NOW!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jun 12 2007, 07:35 AM~8088638
> *let me start this party off right!......QUESTION?.......why no section for the black lowriders in the last 30 years? ..and why when you do give props it's a  brother  who died awhile back [mr may..r.i.p.]...what a brother got to do die first to get props?...uh  LRM??? :uh:..i mean tennis,  golf,  THE ARMY,...even country music and even baseball...have intergrated....LRM....mix it up and show the real LOWRIDERS :biggrin SAMOANS,WHITE...BLACK....DAMM IT'S RAINBOW LRM!  :cheesy: YOU GONNA HAVE TO DO IT SOONER OR LATER.....START NOW!
> *


FOOL THEY DID...DIDNT U SEE MONIQUE THE MODEL AKA "JACKIE ROBINSON OF LRM"

:uh:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 12 2007, 07:40 AM~8088665
> *FOOL THEY DID...DIDNT U SEE MONIQUE THE MODEL AKA "JACKIE ROBINSON OF LRM"
> 
> :uh:
> *


i said LOWRIDERS FOO! :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jun 12 2007, 07:42 AM~8088675
> *i said LOWRIDERS FOO! :uh:
> *


BLACK CLUBS NEED TO GO TO LRM SHOWS AND LRM NEEDS TO GO TO THE HOOD SPOTS IN SOUTH L.A., CPT...ETC. (CRENSHAW)


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigauto_@Jun 11 2007, 06:47 PM~8085524
> *WHATS UP WALLY JUST CLOWNIN AROUND YOUR CAR IS LOOKIN GOOD
> *


BIG AUTO ......WELCOME TO LAY IT LOW! :biggrin:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jun 12 2007, 07:35 AM~8088638
> *let me start this party off right!......QUESTION?.......why no section for the black lowriders in the last 30 years? ..and why when you do give props it's a  brother  who died awhile back [mr may..r.i.p.]...what a brother got to do die first to get props?...uh  LRM??? :uh:..i mean tennis,  golf,  THE ARMY,...even country music and even baseball...have intergrated....LRM....mix it up and show the real LOWRIDERS :biggrin SAMOANS,WHITE...BLACK....DAMM IT'S RAINBOW LRM!  :cheesy: YOU GONNA HAVE TO DO IT SOONER OR LATER.....START NOW!
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

straight up


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 11 2007, 08:12 PM~8086343
> *i erase the mini truck and euro era out of my mind.
> *


i'm guilty i was going to cut a chevy luv truck :biggrin:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

hey wally dogg...they gave props to ROGER TROUTMAN...to bad he's R.I.P. too


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

oh snap!...wally, they give props to ZEUS...i see your point..a brother got to r.i.p to get in LRM :uh:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

i seen my ex g/f with nathan t. in the mag :biggrin: .......well like 2-3 rucas ive fucked.......


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 3 2007, 12:18 PM~8033297
> *:guns: :barf: :angry: :thumbsdown:
> *


TELL'EM!!


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

very good issue... theres a few cars that i think should not have been on that top 50 list... but oh well, no big deal....

i wish every LRM issue was of this quality


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jun 11 2007, 07:49 PM~8084754
> *laff at this! :0
> 
> 
> ...


sad thing is Pluto isnt considered a planet anymore.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg+Jun 12 2007, 08:35 AM~8088638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITS CUZZ THEY DON'T KNOW THE BLACK COMMUNITY. WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME YOU SEEN SOMEONE FROM LRM CRUISING THE JUNGLES, OR THE DOWNS, OR WORLD ON WHEELS, WHATEVER. IT IS A SEPARATE WORLD. THEY FEATURE CARS THEY SEE AT SHOWS, OR LEGG LAKE, WHATEVER. JUST THE WAY IT IS. I HOPE IT CAN CHANGE, BUT BLACK FOLKS ALSO HAVE THEIR OWN WORLD, WHERE THEY DO THEIR OWN THING ANYWAY


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

Stylistics Family is proud to be part of the 30 years of LRM's Best Moments.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 11 2007, 08:12 PM~8086343
> *i erase the mini truck and euro era out of my mind.
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Jun 12 2007, 10:26 AM~8089215
> *
> *



none of the cars they showed where owned by blacks , whites, or others ??????


----------



## Tha Young G (Jan 5, 2004)

*Mannnnnnnnnnn, Fuck Lowrider Magazine, Fuck Their Top 30, Fuck Their Top 50 & Fuck Their Top Prostituition Model Picks Too (Hahahaha, Some Of Them Hoe's Are Straight!). . .

Personally Though, I'm Tired Of Seeing The Same Ass Lowriders Thoughout Each & Every Damn Issue Anyway. The Only Time I "Boost" A Copy Is When The Homies Catch Cover Page Or A Nice Spread Within. Other Then That, LRM Is Garbage!*


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

WHY DO YOU HAVE ONE ON AVATAR THEN?????


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 13 2007, 03:49 PM~8097545
> *WHY DO YOU HAVE ONE ON AVATAR THEN?????
> *




bwahahahahahahah AVATAROWNED :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 13 2007, 12:49 PM~8097545
> *WHY DO YOU HAVE ONE ON AVATAR THEN?????
> *



i think the 63 is from mafia iv life i think


----------



## Tha Young G (Jan 5, 2004)

*Because Tha G Homie <span style='color:blue'>"Big Droop" (Mafia IV Life, Los Angeles C.C.) Made Cover Page . . . Thats Why! 

Now Do Me A Favor & Stop Questionning Me!*</span>


----------



## Tha Young G (Jan 5, 2004)

*Thats Right S69 . . . *


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jun 13 2007, 12:55 PM~8097578
> *Thats Right S69 . . .
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jun 13 2007, 01:53 PM~8097566
> *Because Tha G Homie <span style='color:blue'>"Big Droop" (Mafia IV Life, Los Angeles C.C.) Made Cover Page . . . Thats Why!
> 
> Now Do Me A Favor & Stop Questionning Me!</span>
> *



WHY DOES IT BOTHER YOU WHEN I ASK YOU A QUESTION?????

WHY DON'T YOU TELL "BIG DROOP " THAT HIS CAR WAS FEATURED IN A SHITTY ASS MAG ?????????


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

BRO YOUR NOT TYPEN A BOOK ARE YOU????


----------



## Tha Young G (Jan 5, 2004)

*FC: What Bothers Me Is "Out Of Towners" Like Yourself Asking To Many Muthafucking Questions Instead Of Knowning Your Muthafucking Role!

And Stall Me Out On All That "Tell Him" Shit! When That Issue Of LRM Came Out Back In May Of 1992, Your Busta Ass Wasn't Even Thinking About A Lowrider!

Anderson South Carolina Was Not Lowriding At All Back Then . . .

Your Barely Lowriding Now!*


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

HOW TRUE THAT IS YOUNG G...ALL THESE FOOS FROM ALL OVER THE WORLD ARE TTRYING TO THROW THEIR 2 CENTS IN WHEN BACK THEN THEY DIDNT EVEN KNOW WHAT A LOW RIDER WAS...NOW THEIR TRYING TO PUT US UP ON SHIT...GET THE FUCK OUUTTA HERE IS WHAT I TELL 'EM.....FOOS FROM KENTUCKY, TENNESSEE AND WHERE ELSE THE FUCK THEY COME FROM...ITS AN L.A. THING

....I REMEMBER WHEN THEY TREY FIRST BUSTED IN LRM...IT WAS HARD AS FUCK....MADE COVER AND EVEN MADE VIDEO AND CD COVERS THAT TIME....ONE OF THE FIRST CARS TAHT EVEN HAD COLORED SPOKES THAT TIME....CHUURCH


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jun 13 2007, 01:12 PM~8097668
> *FC: What Bothers Me Is "Out Of Towners" Like Yourself Asking To Many Muthafucking Questions Instead Of Knowning Your Muthafucking Role!
> 
> And Stall Me Out On All That "Tell Him" Shit! When That Issue Of LRM Came Out Back In May Of 1992, Your Busta Ass Wasn't Even Thinking About A Lowrider!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tha Young G (Jan 5, 2004)

*Exactly Mr. Brougham, My Point Exactly . . .*


----------



## Tha Young G (Jan 5, 2004)

*They All Saw The "Nuthin But A G Thang" Video's And Said To Themselves "I Got'sta Get One Of Those"!

Now They Trying To Tell Us Something . . . "Fool Fuck You"!*


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jun 13 2007, 02:12 PM~8097668
> *FC: What Bothers Me Is "Out Of Towners" Like Yourself Asking To Many Muthafucking Questions Instead Of Knowning Your Muthafucking Role!
> 
> And Stall Me Out On All That "Tell Him" Shit! When That Issue Of LRM Came Out Back In May Of 1992, Your Busta Ass Wasn't Even Thinking About A Lowrider!
> ...



SORRY HOMIE NOT ALWAYS FROM SOUTH CAROILNA BUT
AND I AIN'T NO NOOBE 

WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU MEANE OUT OF TOWNERS 
I'M SORRY WAS THIS A CALI TOPIC ????

NO THAT IS YOUR PROBLEM RIGHT THERE YOU DON'T SEE THE WHOLE PIC YOU SEE YOUR HOOD AND THAT IS ALL YOU SEE 

YOU ARN'T LIKE SOME OF THESE OTHER PEOPLE ON HERE 
AND DON'T EVEN HAVE A CAR ARE YOU ??????

IS THAT WHY GOT YOU BOYS PIC UP?????


----------



## FernandoDeanda (Jul 12, 2003)

You're correct Jason but just so everyone is educated, Isidro and Terrence were the original owners of SCM and at that time we did have advertising. The no ads version came out when the mag was sold and shortly after SCM was shelved for good.



> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 4 2007, 05:28 PM~8040908
> *You and me both... but most wont. Do you remember BLVD and SCM? They both went with the "less ads, higher cover price" idea... where are they now?
> 
> Magazines need the advertising dollars to survive. Remember Orlies, Custom Cruisin,Street Customs, BLVD, Lowridaz, Scrape, Technical Lowrider, the list goes on and on.... There are so many magazines that arent around anymore, people should be glad we have the ones we do and support them!
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham_@Jun 13 2007, 02:18 PM~8097705
> *HOW TRUE THAT IS YOUNG G...ALL THESE FOOS FROM ALL OVER THE WORLD ARE TTRYING TO THROW THEIR 2 CENTS IN WHEN BACK THEN THEY DIDNT EVEN KNOW WHAT A LOW RIDER WAS...NOW THEIR TRYING TO PUT US UP ON SHIT...GET THE FUCK OUUTTA HERE  IS WHAT I TELL 'EM.....FOOS FROM KENTUCKY, TENNESSEE AND WHERE ELSE THE FUCK THEY COME FROM...ITS AN L.A. THING
> 
> ....I REMEMBER WHEN THEY TREY FIRST BUSTED IN LRM...IT WAS HARD AS FUCK....MADE COVER AND EVEN MADE VIDEO AND CD COVERS THAT TIME....ONE OF THE FIRST CARS TAHT EVEN HAD COLORED SPOKES THAT TIME....CHUURCH
> *



FUCK YA'LL THINK YOUR SPECIAL BECAUSE YOUR FROM CALI ????

NOT EVEN BRO ... I'VE BEEN LOWRIDIN FOR CLOSE TO 20 YEARS HOW ABOUT YOU???


----------



## Tha Young G (Jan 5, 2004)

*Your Muthafucking Right We Special Punk . . .*


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

BEEN DOIN THIS A LONG TIME YOUNGSTER....YOU PROBABLY GOT 3 INCH WHITE WALLS ON YOUR HOOPTIE


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jun 13 2007, 02:29 PM~8097771
> *Your Muthafucking Right We Special Punk . . .
> *



KEEP BELIEVING WHAT YOUR MOMMY TOLD YOU FOOL

BUT I GOT TO GO TO THE SHOP AND DO SOME REAL LOWRIDIN NOW 
GO AHEAD AND TALK YOUR SHIT I WON'T BE IN HERE 
THANKS AND GOD BLESS


----------



## Tha Young G (Jan 5, 2004)

*FC: Change Your Muthfucking Name Because Anderson South Carolina Ain't Clowning Shit!*


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jun 13 2007, 02:32 PM~8097793
> *FC: Change Your Muthfucking Name Because Anderson South Carolina Ain't Clowning Shit!
> *



BEEN CLOWNIN YOU FOR LIKE 30 MIN'S WHERE YOU BEEN ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Tha Young G (Jan 5, 2004)

*Thats Right . . .

Get Your Ass Up Out Of Here You Busta . . .

Keep Trying Weenie . . . 

Hahahahaha!*


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

SO YOU REALLL DON'T HAVE A CAR DO YOU????????


----------



## Tha Young G (Jan 5, 2004)

*Hahahaha, You A Weenie FC, A Real Southern Non-Lowriding Weenie!*


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

YEAH, YOU COULDNT FULLY CLOWN IF YOU STARRED IN THE CIRCUS FOOL....NOW GO PLANT SOME CORN FARMER


----------



## Tha Young G (Jan 5, 2004)

*Ole Bitch Ass . . .*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## Tha Young G (Jan 5, 2004)

*Anyways, Enough, We Cool, I'm Out . . . Peace!*


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

The issue is about 30 years of Lorider Magazine,not 30 years of the lowriding culture. The magazine documented the things that influeced the show circuit and the the direction of the magazine. The cars,clubs that were left out for the most part are the clubs,cars that didnt make it to the shows. So if you want lrm to aknowlegde you or feature your car 1</span>


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Jun 13 2007, 01:57 PM~8097939
> *The  issue is about 30 years of Lorider Magazine,not 30 years of the lowriding culture. The magazine documented the things that influeced the show circuit and the the direction of the magazine. The cars,clubs  that were left out for the most part are the clubs,cars that didnt make it to the shows. So if you want lrm to aknowlegde you or feature your car 1</span>
> *





wow :0


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Jun 13 2007, 01:57 PM~8097939
> *The  issue is about 30 years of Lorider Magazine,not 30 years of the lowriding culture. The magazine documented the things that influeced the show circuit and the the direction of the magazine. The cars,clubs  that were left out for the most part are the clubs,cars that didnt make it to the shows. So if you want lrm to aknowlegde you or feature your car 1</span>
> *




lol good shit :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 13 2007, 01:27 PM~8097763
> *FUCK YA'LL THINK YOUR SPECIAL BECAUSE YOUR FROM CALI ????
> 
> NOT EVEN BRO ... I'VE BEEN LOWRIDIN FOR CLOSE TO 20 YEARS HOW ABOUT YOU???*


SOUNDS LIKE A LOT OF HARD TALK WITH NO FOLLOW THROUGH!!!! IF YOU BEEN DOING IT FOR 20 YEARS, LETS SEE SOME PICS OF YOUR CARS!!!!


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 13 2007, 04:50 PM~8098944
> *SOUNDS LIKE A LOT OF HARD TALK WITH NO FOLLOW THROUGH!!!! IF YOU BEEN DOING IT FOR 20 YEARS, LETS SEE SOME PICS OF YOUR CARS!!!!
> *



20 years is good enough time to bust out a few hard ass rides right DIPPINIT


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 13 2007, 05:08 PM~8099059
> *20 years is good enough time to bust out a few hard ass rides right DIPPINIT
> *



for most people :biggrin:


----------



## CuttyMIVL (Nov 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 13 2007, 12:24 PM~8097744
> *SORRY HOMIE NOT ALWAYS FROM SOUTH CAROILNA BUT
> AND I AIN'T NO NOOBE
> 
> ...


YOU DON'T KNOW SHIT!!! WHATS YOUR OLE COUNTRY ASS PUSHIN???


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

[/IMG]

here is one but i ain't got shit to prove


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

[/IMG]

the trunk of my caddy


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 13 2007, 07:37 PM~8100007
> *
> 
> 
> ...




LOOKS GOOD,


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

LUXURY SPORTS :thumbsup: NEXT CLASSIC GM MODEL


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

i HAD A CAR ONCE, LOL


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

DONT DOWN PLAY THAT MOFO WILL PROBABLY IN THE TOP ONE HUNDRED! KEEP BUILDING HOMIE!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 13 2007, 07:45 PM~8100053
> *i HAD A CAR ONCE, LOL
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T WORRY, I GOT THE FOE'S PASSENGER SEAT READY FOR YOU...OL' BUST'R!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

mAYORS CHOICE sOUTHGATE 1999, BEST lOWRIDER, 2000 :0


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

WOW THOSE TIRES NEED SOME SHINE!!!!


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 13 2007, 06:48 PM~8100069
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I GOT A 63 THAT 409 WILL FIT IN! CMON JUST PART IT OUT! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

fULLERTON WITH amRK AND JOEY


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 13 2007, 07:51 PM~8100083
> *WOW THOSE TIRES NEED SOME SHINE!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



nah ya buster.....need some FIVE TWO ZEROS


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 13 2007, 07:52 PM~8100091
> *nah ya buster.....need some FIVE TWO ZEROS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Man, I miss Azalea....I took home the trophy for best 80's street custom in 2000.

Nice pics Dip.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN+Jun 13 2007, 07:52 PM~8100091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that was when they still made them and no one wanted them, now that they don't make them, i have some, because some1 told me I couldn't have n e, lol


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

yea it's nice man i'm workin on a 68 vert with hideaway's on it 
as we speak ...i hopped the circuit for a few years went out that way a few times if i get time i'll post some pics tomarrow of my hopper


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mannie Fre$h_@Jun 5 2007, 07:39 AM~8044488
> *Im Sorry But that car doesnt even deserve to be mentioned in this topic  :nono:
> *


man fuck you get the fuck out of chicago go to california with that bullshit


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 13 2007, 07:55 PM~8100104
> *Man, I miss Azalea....I took home the trophy for best 80's street custom in 2000.
> 
> Nice pics Dip.
> *



thanks Cf, but it was tired, it needed a lil feshin' up, Y ole' weenie!!!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jun 7 2007, 04:04 PM~8061996
> *:scrutinize: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sex pistol isnt in it


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 13 2007, 07:56 PM~8100118
> *man fuck you get the fuck out of chicago go to california with that bullshit
> *


im assuming you have never been to the west coast? is that car clean for chicago yes for the top 50 lows of all time sorry homie it dosent even come close


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Jun 13 2007, 08:22 PM~8100295
> *im assuming you have never been to the west coast? is that car clean for chicago yes for the top 50 lows of all time sorry homie it dosent even come close
> *


not that, hes dissing the car completely that aint a bondo bomb regal


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 13 2007, 09:48 PM~8100069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*where is this ride.... can someone call CSI....*


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 13 2007, 08:28 PM~8100355
> *where is this ride.... can someone call CSI....
> *




It died with all the painters :0


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

By the way Brandon...youre officially invited!


[/URL


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)

YOUR RIDE LOOKS TIGHT IN THOSE PICS BRANDON....REMEMBER WHEN WE SHOWED SIDE BY SIDE AT AZALEA 2000?


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 13 2007, 09:38 PM~8100439
> *It died with all the painters :0
> *


hey brandon does it have a white base in this pic. it looks a little bit off?


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 13 2007, 09:41 PM~8100466
> *By the way Brandon...youre  officially invited!
> [/URL
> *http://www.tinypic.us/v.php?id=79303PREMIER CAR CLUB.jpg



can i get in free. I think I know sombody?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Brougham_@Jun 13 2007, 09:45 PM~8100912
> *YOUR RIDE LOOKS TIGHT IN THOSE PICS BRANDON....REMEMBER WHEN WE SHOWED SIDE BY SIDE AT AZALEA 2000?
> *


i MISS THOSE DAYZ


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

CAN ANYONE GIVE ME LRM SUBSCRIPTION NUMBER I HAVENT RECEIVED JULY AND AUG IS ALREADY OUT


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jun 13 2007, 10:52 PM~8101327
> *hey brandon does it have a white base in this pic. it looks a little bit off?
> *



:uh: GO MOW A LAWN CABRON!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 13 2007, 08:41 PM~8100466
> *By the way Brandon...youre  officially invited!
> [/URL
> *http://www.tinypic.us/v.php?id=79303PREMIER CAR CLUB.jpg





I will only go if ELMO will be on display


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jun 13 2007, 10:52 PM~8101327
> *hey brandon does it have a white base in this pic. it looks a little bit off?
> *



AND KEEP UP WITH UR LIL COMMETS, IMMA COME OUT SWINGING!!!!!

on the 110 bumpin "working on a groovy thing" :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 13 2007, 08:41 PM~8100466
> *By the way Brandon...youre  officially invited!
> *


I will go if Fantasia will be there.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 14 2007, 05:38 AM~8102027
> *I will go if Fantasia will be there.
> *


No Fantasia, El Loco Elmo will be there! :cheesy:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 13 2007, 10:28 PM~8100355
> *where is this ride.... can someone call CSI....
> *



I heard it's getting a $50,000 paint job :0


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 14 2007, 05:25 AM~8101993
> *I will only go if ELMO will be on display
> *




LOL!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 14 2007, 07:24 AM~8101990
> *CAN ANYONE GIVE ME LRM SUBSCRIPTION NUMBER I HAVENT RECEIVED JULY AND AUG IS ALREADY OUT
> *




ANYBODY, HELLO !!!!!!!!


IS SOMEONE OUT THERE THAT CAN HELP ME.....?????????????


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jun 15 2007, 05:03 AM~8109358
> *ANYBODY, HELLO !!!!!!!!
> IS SOMEONE OUT THERE THAT CAN HELP ME.....?????????????
> *


 O'l lazy ass *****...

email: [email protected]

cant find a phone number, you might wantto check their website.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 15 2007, 09:07 AM~8109674
> *O'l lazy ass *****...
> 
> email: [email protected]
> ...




GRACIAS HUEY......


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

ttmft


----------



## CuttyMIVL (Nov 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jun 13 2007, 06:37 PM~8100007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS CLEAN BUT I WOULD HOPE YOU GOT SOMIN CLEANER THAN THAT FOR 20 YEARS IN THA GAME LOC!


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Jun 8 2007, 01:03 PM~8066808
> *Picked mine up yesterday. Immediately went back in and bought a second for my son. Best one I've seen out in a while! I have been reading and collecting Lowriding Magazine since the first issue. I still look forward to the next issue as I did 30 years ago. Having said that....there are changes I would make. I am not a Donk fan. I don't consider a lifted car with large wheels to be a "lowrider". I would also take out all of the big rim ads. But rather than sit here and complain and boycott one of the few venues willing to show the positive side of lowriding, I would reccomend that you send letters in expressing your opinion. If we all boycotted, LRM would go under and we would loose an important part of our history. Used to be there were Chicanos, pachucos, homeboys, carnales, whatever you wanted to call yourselves. We loved and lived lowriding. There was none of this bloods, crips crap. How many of you have heard of "Conquer and Divide"? It's a way to beat those you are trying to get rid of by causing them to fight each other. Wake up carnales! It's time to go back to traditional ways where we all stand together. That's where "La Raza" comes from. It's a shame many don't understand that today. The newspapers report on gang violence every day. LRM and other new mags report on shows and fundraisers. It's time to quit hating and put to use what we have at our disposal. If you dont like your surroundings, I challenge you all to stand up and change them for the better. Be an example! It seems lately all of our Raza in places of power are forgetting this and making us all look bad. Times are getting bad. Take a look around and look at all of the people nationwide complaining about the immigrants. Immigration is a border issue (all borders and all races), not a Mexican issue. The average American out there is using this as an excuse to hate on Mexicans though. For those of you that don't know, it's called racism. The more we mess up, the more ammo we give them. Negative publicity will create negative laws to deal with us and our lifestyles. Step up and set an example.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Well said. I spent four hour reading this topic and I think this was the best said. As for Joe Ray I think he will do a great job and we and LRM are lucky to have a guy like that running the show.


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

same- o- same-o...... lucky?....that's a little too much homie :uh:......there was no luck ...they needed one from the old gaurd


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

They didn't say shit about the bikes and they had too damn many models in there :thumbsdown:

Other than that the rest of the issue was ok but yeah they did miss a lot of the best cars out there 

What about LA Woman? That was a bad ass car too


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

our plaque came out in the car club plaque section :biggrin:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

I was pretty dissapointed to see that the Training Day monte didnt crack the top 50


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SUPREME69, crenshaw magraw, DIPPINIT


WHAT UP HOMIES


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jun 21 2007, 07:35 PM~8151154
> *our plaque came out in the car club plaque section  :biggrin:
> *




props :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Perro_@Jun 30 2007, 12:11 AM~8206672
> *I was pretty dissapointed to see that the Training Day monte didnt crack the top 50
> *


----------

